# Race to Sub-20 OH



## cubeflip (Apr 16, 2011)

this thread starts here:

I've noticed that many people use the slower 3x3 races to race themselves at OH. I couldn't find an OH race through the search, so I'm starting one. Hopefully a handful of people will like this.

This race has the same rules as the other races. For each round there will be 12 scrambles, provided by the WCA Official Cube Scrambler. *WCA rules apply.*
Scramble your 3x3x3 cube according to the provided scramble, and time your solve using a Stackmat, online (ex. qqTimer or CubeMania), or computer timer (ex. CCT). Pretty much any timer is acceptable. Record the times of the solves. Cancel out the fastest and slowest times, then average the middle 10 times (all this is done automatically by most online timers). Submit your times to this thread, with the round number and your average of 12 *bolded* or underlined.

Be honest, follow the scrambles. It isn't the end of the world if you have one bad average. Have fun! Challenge yourself to become faster!

After submitting a sub-20 average for three consecutive weeks competed in, you will "graduate" this race and thread.

Each round will last about one week, with the next round starting the following week.

Example of an good entry:

*Round 1:*
20.01, 21.97, 22.67, 23.45, 24.59, (25.00), 24.99, 22.34, (18.72), 19.65, 22.30, 21.20 = *22.32*


* Scrambles/Results*

*Round 01* | 16 April 2011- 23 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 02* | 23 April 2011- 29 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 03* | 29 April 2011- 06 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 04* | 06 May 2011- 13 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 05* | 13 May 2011- 20 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 06* | 20 May 2011- 25 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 07* | 25 May 2011- 02 June 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 08* | 02 June 2011- 09 June 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 09* | 09 June 2011- 16 June 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 10* | 16 June 2011- 03 July 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 11* | 03 July 2011- 09 July 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 12* | 09 July 2011- 16 July 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 13* | 16 July 2011- 22 July 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 14* | 22 July 2011- 29 July 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 15* | 29 July 2011- 05 August 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 16* | 05 August 2011- 12 August 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 17* | 12 August 2011- 19 August 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 18* | 19 August 2011- 26 August 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 19* | 26 August 2011- 02 September 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 20* | 02 September 2011- 09 September 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 21* | 09 September 2011- 15 September 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 22* | 15 September 2011- 23 September 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 23* | 23 September 2011- 30 September 2011 | Scrambles | Results


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 16, 2011)

Round 1:
*Approximate closing time-- Saturday, April 23rd, 12pm PST*

Scrambles:

1. B' D' L B' D' F B U' F' L2 D' R U' D2 B D' U2 L F D2 F R2 L' D' R
2. L2 F U2 D' L R F2 U2 F' U B U2 F2 D' B L' D2 U2 B2 D' L U B2 R U'
3. D U2 R' U D' R U F' D' L B L' D2 B2 R B' R' U' R2 F' U' R U R2 F
4. R' U' R2 F' U2 L' D B2 R B U2 R B D U2 B2 U B' D2 F L R B R F'
5. R D2 L R U' L U D2 L U2 B' F2 L2 F' B L2 R' F2 D' U B U2 F L B
6. B' U L U' F2 B' D' B2 L2 U' B' L2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R B' R2 D U2 R L F B'
7. B D2 U L R F' B2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R2 D2 U' L' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U D'
8. L2 B2 L2 B U2 L F B2 U2 F' D' U' B' L' F' R2 D2 R2 D L U D2 L2 R2 U2
9. D2 L2 B D' B F D2 B2 D F U2 F2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 D R2 B' F2 L2 D2 L F
10. F2 L' B' L2 U' D B F' R' D' R2 U2 F2 U D' B' D U' R F2 R' F B D' B'
11. D' L R F L2 U D R' F D F U2 F B2 L D U' L2 D' L2 B F' U B2 L2
12. F' R2 D' R' L D F U2 D R2 F2 U' R D2 R B2 U2 L R' F D2 F B2 D2 B'

refer to rules if needed.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 16, 2011)

_this post is reserved for graduates_


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 16, 2011)

You can use the regular race to sub 20 thread for OH...


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sure why not.

*Round 1*
20.51, 17.81, 21.88, 22.05, 22.18, 24.26, (15.89), 21.36, 23.18, (25.51), 19.93, 19.41 = 21.26

Not good


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I'll do this. Once my finger heals... My goal of sub 20 by May 7 was held back through slicing my pinky.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

ZZ

Pb ao12

Ignore scrambles obviously
Average of 12: 33.65
1. 32.34 U' F B2 U2 B2 R D' L2 B2 F' R U2 D2 L R B F' D R B2 D F' U' D2 B' 
2. (37.35) F2 U' F B L R2 U2 D L2 F' D L' R' F2 L F U2 F B' R' B F R L B' 
3. 36.92 F' D' L U' D2 R2 D B' F2 L F U2 R2 B R' B' L' R' D2 U' L' U2 L' B' U' 
4. 34.03 R2 F' R B D B2 L2 F U D F' L D' U2 R L' U B U' F' D' F2 U' B2 R2 
5. 33.15 D2 F D2 B' D2 U2 F' R' U2 B2 D B' U' B R2 U F D' B L B L U R2 U2 
6. 32.99 U F D2 R' D' U2 F' B2 R2 F R' F' L' U' B U' R2 U2 R2 L' U D' R2 L' B' 
7. (30.99) D2 B' F2 L B R2 F L' D F2 R2 L B2 F D' F' L' B F2 L' B2 R2 U L R 
8. 34.71 F2 U' R' L' B' L' B R2 L F L' F' R L2 B2 R2 L U B' U D2 F' U F L' 
9. 33.17 R F2 B2 U' F' R2 D2 U2 R' U2 F U R' D2 U B2 L D U2 L B2 F' L U2 F2 
10. 31.26 F B L' B' F' R2 U' F D L' F' B D' R U' R' L B2 R B' R D2 R' U L' 
11. 34.81 L D2 R D U' R2 U R D2 U2 B' D' F' L' D' U2 F2 D' U R U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 
12. 33.08 D L' D L U' R F2 R D F' L B' R2 B U' D B' U2 B L D2 L' D' F U


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 1:*
33.35, 32.88, 31.24, (40.23), 31.88, 35.39, 35.69, 34.27, 31.32, 36.20, 33.01, (28.61) = *33.52*

Not good for me.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

lol- im still working on a sub 30 single for OH...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2011)

Average: 28.64
1.	27.35
2.	28.91	
3.	(32.40)	
4.	30.17
5.	26.64
6.	27.84	
7.	25.71
8.	29.62	
9.	(20.97) 
10.	31.00	
11.	30.28	
12.	28.85

#9 was nice!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 1:*
22.41, 22.75, 23.54, 20.50, 25.34, 20.59, 21.12, 21.31, (25.51), 19.13, 23.47, (14.64) -> *22.02*


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 23, 2011)

Round 1 Results:

1. amostay2004: 21.26
2. deathbypapercutz: 22.02
3. antoineccantin: 28.64
4. cubeflip: 33.52
5. EricReese: 33.65

Thanks to everyone who competed! I will upload a cumulative results spreadsheet after the next round or two.

I ended this round a few hours earlier because I received all 5 submissions the first day, and none the rest of the week. :confused:


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 23, 2011)

Round 2:
*Approximate closing time-- Saturday, April 30th.*

Scrambles:

1. L F B2 R L' B D' L B U2 L' B2 L D R U' D' F2 L' D2 F D U2 B' U2
2. B' L' F R2 B2 F U2 R' F' U L2 F' U R2 L2 U D F2 U2 D' R' D B' D' B'
3. D' R D' U' F2 U2 F' R' L2 U L2 U' B2 L' U2 L F2 R L F B' L2 F2 D2 L
4. R2 F L U' D2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 B' D2 B F L2 B F2 U2 R F B U' B' R' U2
5. F R' D2 B2 D U' F2 L' F2 R' B D R' L' U2 R2 D2 B2 F L R' U L D2 F'
6. U2 R L' U2 F' R2 D L U F' L' D2 L B F L2 F' U F2 L B2 L F2 B' R'
7. U2 F' D2 L' U B2 L2 B' F2 L' D2 U2 R F' R D' U F' R' U2 R D F' D' U'
8. D2 L' U2 B2 D F' R2 F D2 B' D' L' F2 R U2 L2 R' B F L' D2 U R' D2 R'
9. D2 F R' B U D' F' D F2 B' U B' D R2 F D2 U' L D U' F2 R L' B F'
10. R' D L D' F2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 R B' R B' L R B F2 R2 L2 F' L F' U
11. U' F B2 R2 B2 L' U2 B R' L B2 L2 R' U' F D' U L' D2 R F B' R2 D2 R
12. R F' L2 B L U2 B' U2 B' L' U L' U D F' L F' R2 F2 B2 U' F R2 F2 D


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 23, 2011)

Average: 26.88
1.	(21.78)	
2.	23.97
3.	28.67
4.	(30.38) 
5.	28.67	
6.	27.96	
7.	29.53	
8.	26.82 
9.	25.04
10.	28.88	
11.	22.53
12.	26.70

Surprisingly sub-27! Looking at the timse I would have thought it was ~28...

Hurt my pinky half way through.


----------



## ZalEw (Apr 23, 2011)

Average: 26.18
22.84, 27.75, 23.33, 27.82, 37.05, 27.58, 23.25, 28.73, 25.43, 22.38, 25.18, 29.92

Hm, that could be better ;/


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 2
18.56, 21.01, 21.36, (25.42), 21.29, 20.21, 19.30, (18.22), 22.17, 23.21, 19.82, 22.32 -> 20.92


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 2:*
26.53, 27.51, 26.99, 34.34, 32.95, (39.55), 30.74, 28.24, 30.58, 36.60, (26.47), 30.02 = *31.45*


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 2*

21.68, 19.12, 18.44, 29.92, 19.21, 24.93, 20.06, 25.44, 16.74, 22.52, 24.70, 25.50 = *22.16*

wtf seriously. I need to stop screwing up solves >_>


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

25.74, (33.72), 27.43[OLL skip], 25.24, (21.33[PLL SKip, PB ]), 28.55, 31.63, 33.20, 30.36, 29.21, 29.38, 27.00-> *28.77 ao12*

broke PB single and ao12 in this, very nice


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

*Round 2:*
22.78, 23.67, 28.98, (19.92), 29.42, 32.22, 28.85, 23.19, 23.09, (35.62), 24.48, 26.91

avg12: 26.36

My personal best Ao5 was in there too (24.86)


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 2: LouisCormier- 31.93*

Statistics for 04-27-2011 07:52:56
Cube: Black Lingyun
Average: 31.93
Standard Deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 27.54
Worst Time: 36.82
Individual Times:
35.61, 31.55, 35.60, 29.83, 28.69, 32.37, 30.39, 31.59, (27.54), (36.82), 33.59, 30.05

Bad.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 29, 2011)

Can we end this round early? No one else is joining....


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 2 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. deathbypapercutz: 20.92
2. amostay2004: 22.16
3. ZalEw: 26.18
4. Hershey: 26.36
5. antoineccantin: 26.88
6. EricReese: 28.77
7. cubeflip: 31.45
8. Louis Cormier: 31.93

Thanks to everyone who competed! Hope to see you all again in Round 3!
I ended this round early because of no more people were joining and a request for an early end. I may end rounds early in the future, but eventually enough people will join that I will let each round go a full week.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 3:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, May 6th.*

Scrambles:

1. U2 B F2 L2 R' D2 B' R2 U B' F' U2 B2 F D2 L' U2 F' U' L' R B' D2 U2 F
2. L2 U' B' D2 U' L2 D L2 D' U' B' F2 D' U F2 R2 B2 F L2 B' R2 B F2 L U'
3. R2 B' L' D' U L' R' B2 F L2 B' F D R' D' L R2 D' U L' B U' L R U
4. L B D U B F L2 R' F U2 B' F D' L D' U' B2 D U L' R' D2 U2 L R'
5. L' U' F2 R U' B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L R' B' L B' D2 B L2 R' F U2 L2 R2 B U
6. F' R2 F' D' B' D U' L2 R B2 U2 L D2 U F2 D U2 L D' U F2 D' U F L'
7. L2 F U2 B2 F U2 L R' D' R2 D2 U2 F U F2 L' R U B' L U' B' L' B L2
8. U' L2 D' F' D2 B' F2 D U' F2 D2 R' D B U2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' R' F' D' U2
9. D2 B2 F R' D2 B F2 L' U2 R B2 F' L' R2 F2 D L2 R' B2 F' D U2 B' D2 F'
10. F2 D2 B' D B F L' B' F U L' R D2 U' R2 D' U2 F L2 D U2 B2 R2 U B'
11. F' L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B D B F2 L2 B D' L' R' D' U' R' F' L2 R' U' B2 F'
12. D' U2 B' F L R2 F U2 B' F D R2 B2 D U' L R2 B' F L' R' D2 F R U2


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

18.75, (32.13), 17.90, 18.30, 17.92, 18.51, 27.46, 27.68, (16.39), 26.78, 21.98, 23.62 = *21.89*

SERIOUSLY. wtf. There's an 18.24 avg5 in there and also a 25.41 avg5 >_>


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 30, 2011)

Round 3
(16.53), 18.21, 22.40, 20.73, 23.37, 26.64, 21.09, 19.96, 20.36, (27.83), 22.22, 21.50 -> 21.65


----------



## Hershey (Apr 30, 2011)

*I think my cube is too loose.*

28.64, 22.68, 21.34, 30.47, 26.69, 27.30, 32.34, 26.59, 25.00, (32.42), (19.90), 28.80

avg12: 26.99


----------



## antoineccantin (May 1, 2011)

26.14
27.88, 24.32, 24.71, 27.40, 28.83, (21.34), 24.31, (29.25), 27.99, 24.29, 24.06, 27.57

Good! No sup-30s


----------



## LouisCormier (May 3, 2011)

*Round 3: LouisCormier - 31.12*
Statistics for 05-02-2011 21:08:37
Cube: Lingyun
Average: 31.12
Standard Deviation: 2.38
Best Time: 24.08
Worst Time: 36.70
Individual Times:
28.01, 27.70, 32.88, 33.19, 35.10, 30.36, 32.91, 33.78, 28.66, 28.63, (36.70), (24.08)

Epic fail.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 3, 2011)

Round 3 - 

24.62, 24.64, 23.86, 24.64, (24.90), 24.45, 21.77, 20.31, 24.86, 23.40, 23.86, (19.47) = *23.64

*cold solves.


----------



## Hershey (May 3, 2011)

Yay, one person joined the race.


----------



## cubeflip (May 5, 2011)

*Round 3:
*
28.69, (37.34), (26.93), 29.11, 30.40, 30.46, 28.16, 35.94, 32.19, 33.33, 27.72, 31.25 = *30.73*


----------



## Hershey (May 6, 2011)

Are you going to post results and scrambles?


----------



## cubeflip (May 7, 2011)

Round 3 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. deathbypapercutz: 21.65
2. amostay2004: 21.89
3. Waffo: 23.64
4. antoineccantin: 26.14
5. Hershey: 26.99
6. cubeflip: 30.73
7. Louis Cormier: 31.12
(late entries-- EricReese: 32.27, sz35: 25.43)

Thanks to everyone who competed!


----------



## cubeflip (May 7, 2011)

Round 4:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, May 13th.*

Scrambles:

1. R2 D B2 D R D' U' L2 R B F D' F' D2 L U' R' F2 L' U' F L2 D2 L R'
2. L' D U' B L2 R2 U L2 D' L' R2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U' L B' L' U' B' F' D' U
3. F2 L2 R2 U' B F D' L R2 U' F' U2 B L' R B' F R2 B R2 B F L2 U L'
4. L' R F' D2 F' L U B2 L D U2 L2 U B' L D L R F2 L2 R' D U' B' D'
5. L' D U2 R2 F' D B U L2 R' F2 L2 R' D B D U R' B' F D F2 L' R F'
6. R2 U' R U R2 D' U2 F D2 F L R B' D U' B2 L' R U2 B' F2 D' U' B2 F2
7. F2 L U' B2 D2 B' D2 U L' B' D2 U2 B2 F' R' F2 L B' R' U2 F2 L2 R B' F'
8. F' D2 F' D' B F R2 D R F D2 U B' L R U F' R2 F D2 U F R2 B F2
9. B F L' R F2 L R2 U L2 R2 D' B' R2 F' R U' B2 L R F2 L' F' D2 R2 B'
10. U' F2 D U2 B2 D' U' F' U R' D U' B' D B2 F D U2 B F' D' U' B2 F U2
11. B2 F R F L' F L2 U2 B' U L R2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' L B F
12. L2 D' U2 B R B' F R D2 U2 F R B2 F2 D2 U2 L D B' U B2 F' L' R2 B

_Optional: If you missed Round 3, do Round 3 and Round 4 and put them into one post._


----------



## EricReese (May 7, 2011)

*Round 3*

31.98, 34.47, (22.61), 34.94, 32.05, 28.83, (36.58), 35.50, 27.01, 30.60, 33.56, 33.72 -> *32.27*

Trying out CFOP instead of ZZ for a bit, this is pretty average I think


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

*I FAIL AT CUBING AND I FEEL STUPID NOW *

*Round 4:*
29.68, 19.86, 31.45, 33.18, 23.92, 26.03, 25.70, 28.87, 33.17, 24.70, 24.17, 29.14
avg12: 27.68


----------



## cubeflip (May 7, 2011)

*Round 4:*

30.86, 26.16, 26.53, 34.34, (36.96), 28.90, 31.13, 29.02, (24.44), 33.80, 29.72, 25.43 = *29.59*


----------



## whauk (May 8, 2011)

18.14, 17.56, 15.81, (19.77), 15.30, 18.31, 16.70, 16.33, 16.03, 16.88, 16.88, (11.89) -> 16.79
ok. i think i am sub20


----------



## a small kitten (May 8, 2011)

lol what?

I guess it's good to check?


----------



## LouisCormier (May 8, 2011)

*Round 4: LouisCormier - 27.74*

Statistics for 05-08-2011 06:47:45
Cube: Lingyun
Average: 27.76
Standard Deviation: 2.42
Best Time: 21.91
Worst Time: 34.73
Individual Times:
26.87, (34.73), 24.92, 25.32, 27.73, 27.42, 30.86, 33.05, 23.87, 29.18, 28.33, (21.91)

Very good singles but the inconsistensy killed.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 8, 2011)

Average: 27.39
1.	24.42
2.	26.86
3.	28.62	
4.	28.71	
5.	31.80	
6.	(32.64)	
7.	24.77	
8.	26.86	
9.	29.13
10.	28.83
11.	(22.14)	
12.	23.93

fail


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2011)

Can we end it early? No one else is joining. Am I the only one who wants to keep the thread alive?


----------



## cubeflip (May 10, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Can we end it early? No one else is joining. Am I the only one who wants to keep the thread alive?


 
Just be patient. I don't know why you're addicted to this thread, but thanks for your enthusiam. There's still 5 people who haven't done their Round 4 average yet. (amostay2004, ZalEw, EricReese, waffle=ijm, and deathbypapercutz, if you want to get them to hurry up.) I have a competition this Saturday (Caltech Spring), so I might end it early anyway.


----------



## EricReese (May 10, 2011)

I am probably going to miss this round, I have a competition this saturday so I am in the middle of an ao1000 (4x4)


----------



## sz35 (May 10, 2011)

*Round 4 : 25.03*
25.75, 19.69, (30.35), 26.29, 27.41, 24.12, (18.60), 23.95, 29.84, 22.82, 25.11, 25.35
Very nice . There are 2 sub 20's which is also very nice.

*Round 3 : 25.43*
27.61, 26.87, 22.70, 24.34, 27.75, 25.81, 23.53, (19.13), 22.30, 28.17, 25.19, (30.78)
Good


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 13, 2011)

21.74, 19.12, (18.10), 23.91, 22.34, 23.74, 19.92, 22.24, 23.34, (26.23), 22.37, 21.57 -> 22.03


----------



## cubeflip (May 13, 2011)

Round 4 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1.whauk: *16.79*
2.deathbypapercutz: 22.03
3.sz35: 25.03
4.antoineccantin: 27.39
5.Hershey: 27.68
6.LouisCormier: 27.74
7.cubeflip: 29.59

Thanks to everyone who competed!


----------



## cubeflip (May 13, 2011)

Round 5:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, May 20th.*

Scrambles:

1. L R2 D B2 D F' D U L' R' U' L B' F U R B2 D' U2 B D L' D' U R'
2. B' F' L2 F' L R' D2 L' B L' D2 F D' R2 U B F L' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2
3. L' D L B' D U B' L2 R2 D' U2 L R2 D U L B' L R F2 U L B2 F2 U2
4. R F R2 U2 R B' F U L2 D2 L' D2 F2 U F L2 B F D U2 B' D' B F2 L'
5. L D2 B' F' U' R2 F U L' U' L2 B' F L R2 F D' R B2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' F
6. L' R' D' F' D2 U2 F2 L' F' U2 L R' F2 D2 U' L R' D U2 R' B2 L B' F R'
7. L' B2 F2 L2 R' B D U2 R D' U2 L D' L2 R' D' U' L2 R D2 U R B2 R B
8. R F' U' L2 R B F2 L F2 R' U R U L R D U2 R' D2 U' L2 R' U2 L' D'
9. R' D' U' B D' U' L2 B2 F' L R D2 L2 R B U2 L' R' D' R2 B2 F' D' U' R2
10. D2 B2 D2 L2 R F2 R2 F L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B L2 B' F U' B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D'
11. D2 R' D' U F' L' R B' F' L R' U2 R' B2 D' B D2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' R' F2 R2
12. D' U F2 U' L2 D2 U' R B R2 D2 B' F L' B F2 R B2 D' B2 L' U L D' U2

_Optional: If you missed Round 4, do Round 4 and Round 5 and put them into one post._


----------



## sz35 (May 13, 2011)

*Round 5 : Shai Ziv - 25.90*
24.95, (29.94), 26.75, (22.11), 26.72, 25.55, 28.86, 26.63, 23.09, 23.83, 23.93, 28.68
Pretty average average.


----------



## whauk (May 13, 2011)

lets see if i can also manage the 3rd time sub20...
14.14, 17.39, 15.75, (20.58), 17.72, (13.56), 16.28, 13.81, 17.34, 16.16, 16.00, 14.09 -> *15.87*


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Round 4 Results:
> 
> Cumulative Results Chart
> 
> ...


 
Whauk is just being annoying. He is already has the German NR for one handed (he is to fast for this thread).


----------



## antoineccantin (May 13, 2011)

Average: 26.56
1.	23.04
2.	27.20	
3.	(20.23)	
4.	26.26	
5.	26.12
6.	26.12	
7.	27.47	
8.	(28.46)	
9.	26.60	
10.	27.94	
11.	28.11	
12.	26.75

Fail end.


----------



## a small kitten (May 14, 2011)

> Whauk is just being annoying. He is already has the German NR for one handed (he is to fast for this thread).



How is whauk annoying you?


----------



## cubeflip (May 14, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Whauk is just being annoying. He is already has the German NR for one handed (he is to fast for this thread).


 
I graduated the sub-15 race before I graduated the sub-30 race. I was just doing it for fun. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Hershey (May 14, 2011)

He sounded sarcastic about being a part of this race though...


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 15, 2011)

Round 5
18.79, (23.57), 22.46, 17.37, 19.71, 22.04, 18.84, 22.62, 20.70, 18.60, (16.90), 19.55 -> 20.07
awwww...


----------



## lachose (May 15, 2011)

Round 5
24.56, 28.33, (16.33), (29.00), 23.18, 25.28, 21.03, 24.88, 28.36, 24.68, 24.84, 28.11 = 25.33

16.33 was EPLL skip. Normal average


----------



## Hershey (May 15, 2011)

*Damn it. Just horrible.*

*Round 5:*
27.66, 25.75, 31.13, 27.42, 38.11, 24.83, 31.26, 26.76, 28.45, 27.86, 27.28, 30.67
avg12: 28.42


----------



## nccube (May 15, 2011)

24.11, 22.57, 27.77, 21.81, 23.66, 24.89, 24.87, 16.38, 20.84, 18.82, 20.47, 27.48 = 22.95


----------



## cubeflip (May 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Average: 25.95
> 1.	25.82
> 2.	24.86
> 3.	25.82
> ...


 
Uh... you have already done Round 5.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Uh... you have already done Round 5.


 
Oops... I forgot.
Just ignore my post (I'll delete it) and use the first one.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 18, 2011)

*Round 5: LouisCormier - 28.59*
Best time: 23.68
Worst time: 34.53
best avg5: 26.97 (σ = 1.42)
current avg12: 28.59 (σ = 2.31)
Pretty normal.


----------



## cubeflip (May 20, 2011)

Round 5 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. whauk: *15.87*
2. deathbypapercutz: 20.07
3. nccube: 22.95
4. lachose: 25.33
5. Shai Ziv: 25.90
6. antoineccantin: 26.56
7. Hershey: 28.42
8. LouisCormier: 28.59
_late entry-- cubeflip: 31.07_

Thanks to everyone who competed!
whauk, you are just one round away from graduating!
Honorable mention goes to deathbypapercutz for being so close to sub-20!


----------



## cubeflip (May 20, 2011)

Round 6:
*Approximate closing time-- Wednesday, May 25th.*

Scrambles:

1. L' R' D U B' L' R D2 B2 F' L' R F2 D2 U B' F2 D2 U B L2 R D2 B' U'
2. D2 U' B2 U' L' F L' D' L2 R B' L2 U B' F' R' B F2 D' U B' R2 U' L2 R'
3. F2 L R2 U' L' D' U B' L' B' L' B2 U' B L2 B F D U' F2 U B2 F' L R
4. L' F L' R' U L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F D' F' L' F2 U2 R2 D U' F2 R' F' L' R' D'
5. F' D' L D U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' R2 B2 F' R D U2 L' F U' F U2 L F2
6. L2 R' U' R' F R' B' F2 R U L2 R' D2 B2 F2 L D2 F' U2 L' R F2 D B2 U2
7. D' B' D' R2 B2 R U' B F2 L' R B R B2 F R2 U L' R2 D' U B D2 U2 R'
8. F2 R D' B L' U2 L' R2 D2 L' R2 D U B2 F' U L' B R' B F' D B D R
9. B' L' R2 D R U2 R D' L2 R' F D2 L' B2 F' R' U2 R' F L' U2 R D U' R
10. L R2 F' L2 D' L2 U L R' D' U2 L D2 L2 B' L D B2 F2 L D2 U' F D2 U2
11. B' F' D U' B' D B2 L2 B2 R D U2 L2 B' F2 D' U' L2 U' L2 R U' L B F'
12. B F2 R2 F2 U L D L2 R2 D U' F2 D2 F2 R' D' L2 R D F' D U2 R U' F'

_Optional: If you missed Round 5, do Round 5 and Round 6 and put them into one post._

Sorry for the short round, I will be gone from Thursday to Sunday on an awesome trip.


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

*Round 6:*

22.34, 25.00, 25.62, 36.40, 25.77, 31.89, 25.01, 38.03, 30.70, 25.84, 26.36, 23.81
avg12: 27.64


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

I am going to start competiting in this though i average about 1min i cant think of a better place to start!

*Round 6*

82.44 56.84 (83.68) 53.15 77.66 48.30 75.86 64.66 (42.53) 66.75 59.25 74.18 =*1:05.91*

Broke my PB 2 times but had a horrible average i was getting sub 1 today!


----------



## lachose (May 21, 2011)

*Round 6*
26.77, 23.11, 30.25, 29.88, (DNF), (18.33), 19.19, 26.22, 20.90, 25.30, 25.46, 21.11 = *24.82*


----------



## antoineccantin (May 21, 2011)

22.74, (22.69), 26.93, 26.90, 23.78, (28.78), 27.50, 27.97, 25.14, 24.39, 25.26, 24.84 = *25.54*

Pretty good average. Fail middle though


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 23, 2011)

*Round 6*

Started OH around 4 days ago and decided to join. Haha Broke my PB 3 times and Sub 40s 

69.56, 69.77, 67.63, 77.13, 49.13, 64.13, 69.71, 58.28, (82.28), 50.48, 74.33, (39.52) = 65.02 or 1:05.02


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> *Round 6*
> 
> Started OH around 4 days ago and decided to join. Haha Broke my PB 3 times and Sub 40s
> 
> 69.56, 69.77, 67.63, 77.13, 49.13, 64.13, 69.71, 58.28, (82.28), 50.48, 74.33, (39.52) = 65.02 or 1:05.02



haha same here!


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 23, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> haha same here!


 
The race is on


----------



## LouisCormier (May 23, 2011)

*Round 6: LouisCormier - 29.03*

Average of 12: 29.03
Best time: 27.03
Worst time: 35.77
Individual times:
(35.77), 30.42, 27.13, 28.54, 28.79, 29.29, (27.03), 31.86, 27.98, 28.74, 28.86, 28.66

Meh.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 24, 2011)

*Round 6:*
23.07, 20.80, 20.85, 18.85, (18.38), 18.95, 21.90, 20.32, (23.12), 21.17, 18.88, 22.87 -> *20.77*


----------



## cubeflip (May 25, 2011)

*Round 5:*

(20.42), 33.42, 29.79, 33.07, 30.40, 24.12, 34.01, (DNF), 33.76, 30.86, 29.50, 31.78 = *31.07*

Bad av12, but PB single (nl)

*Round 6:*

28.59, (33.33), 27.37, 26.76, 28.38, 33.01, 28.47, 27.08, 29.16, 32.31, (23.04), 27.91 = *28.90*

Tried some OH solves with my F2, and got a PB av12! I guess I'll using my F2 for both now. WOOT!


----------



## cubeflip (May 26, 2011)

Round 6 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. deathbypapercutz: 20.77
2. lachose: 24.82
3. antoineccantin: 25.54
4. Hershey: 27.64
5. cubeflip: 28.90
6. LouisCormier: 29.03
7. Jedi5412: 65.02
8. Tall5001: 65.91

Thanks to everyone who competed!
whauk, you are just one round away from graduating!
Honorable mentions go to Jedi5412 and Tall5001! Thanks for racing, even though you have a long way to go!


----------



## cubeflip (May 26, 2011)

Round 7:
*Approximate closing time-- Wednesday, June 1st.*

Scrambles:

1. R' B' D2 U L D L' R' F L' R' B2 L2 U2 B' U' B2 D F L2 R' U' F R' D
2. D' U2 R' F' L R2 U R' D' L2 R' U2 R' B F L R2 D2 U B L2 R' D2 L2 R'
3. D U2 F' L2 D2 U F L' R2 B2 R2 D L2 U F2 U2 R B U' F2 L' F U2 R' U
4. B F' D B D U2 B' L U2 R B L' R' D B L2 D F U' L R B2 L B' R
5. D U2 L' F R2 D2 U' B L2 D U B2 F' L' R' B R F2 L R D' U2 F' R F'
6. D U' B2 F' L R B' F2 L2 B' F' L U' F' D2 F2 D2 U B D2 L2 R U' B' L'
7. D' B' D' U L' R2 B' D F' R' F2 D2 F2 D' U F' D2 R2 D2 F' L' R F' R2 F2
8. L R2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R' D' F' D' L F U R' D U2 L2 D2 U B' U2 B F2 D'
9. R2 U2 L B D' B L D' B' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B R' U2 B2 F R2 D' L2 D
10. D2 B F D' U' F2 U' B2 F2 L R2 D' R B' F D U2 F L' R2 D U B F2 R2
11. F2 U' L D L R' F2 U2 L2 D U B' F L' R' D B2 F' D U' F' R' D F' R
12. D' L2 R2 B L2 R2 B D' U' L R' F L' B D R' D' B' F' D' R' F L' R F2

_Optional: If you missed Round 6, do Round 6 and Round 7 and put them into one post._


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 26, 2011)

*Round 7*

Had cold hands so things didn't go well

59.02, 68.85, 53.76, 70.40, 48.99, 56.16, 83.65, 70.19, 60.40, 75.69, 45.58 = *1:04.73 or 64.73*


----------



## Tall5001 (May 26, 2011)

*Round 7*

*51.16*

47.00 47.36 45.19 45.18 52.43 (44.34) 58.50 65.36 (69.69) 50.02 53.13 47.44

Should have been sub 50 but my hand got tired at the 58 and never really got all that better. But this was a new PB. Got u this time Jedi! haha


----------



## lachose (May 26, 2011)

*Round 7*

(30.91), 24.21, 22.93, (21.13), 27.59, 27.65, 25.33, 23.78, 22.63, 25.33, 26.69, 29.84 = *25.60*


----------



## stone (May 26, 2011)

_Round 7_

Average of 12: 40.16
1. 41.99 
2. 36.49 
3. 43.58 
4. 50.55 
5. 43.49 
6. 41.01+ 
7. 39.06 
8. (DNF) 
9. 31.97 
10. (31.24) 
11. 34.66 
12. 38.85


----------



## sz35 (May 27, 2011)

*Round 7 : Shai Ziv - 25.74*
28.28, 22.28, 28.14, 23.71, 27.59, 26.82, 29.23, 23.83, (DNF), 24.05, (22.22), 23.44


----------



## radityoyuwicaks (May 27, 2011)

*Round 7*

25.55, (31.01), 28.09, 23.67, 23.12, 24.64, 25.16, (20.54), 28.60, 30.06, 23.68, 30.51
Average of 12 : 26.31


----------



## antoineccantin (May 28, 2011)

Average: 23.07
1.	20.50	
2.	24.69	
3.	(19.82)	
4.	21.19	
5.	(30.38)	
6.	25.55	
7.	25.55	
8.	21.16
9.	22.21	
10.	21.64	
11.	24.03
12.	24.15

EPIC!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 29, 2011)

Round 7
23.90, 21.50, 21.17, (18.36), 19.50, 22.28, 23.15, 21.46, 20.10, 21.75, (24.66), 24.20 -> 21.90


----------



## jedremonde (May 31, 2011)

ROUND 7
27.86, 23.22, 27.34, (19.14), (34.61), 19.52, 24.30, 27.20, 28.61, 25.33, 24.44, 25.69 = *25.35*

From sub 22 to sub 26... waaaa... Haven't cube for a long time.. It could have been better if I played on daylight. Oh well, good luck on round 8.


----------



## cubeflip (May 31, 2011)

*Round 7:*

29.56, 24.93, 31.78, 32.07, 20.77, 31.68, 24.15, 26.07, 29.66, 27.43, 21.52, 25.54 = *27.23*


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 7 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. deathbypapercutz: 21.90
2. antoineccantin: 23.07
3. jedremonde: 25.35
4. lachose: 25.60
5. Shai Ziv: 25.74
6. radityoyuwicaks: 26.31
7. cubeflip: 27.23
8. stone: 40.16
9. Tall5001: 51.16
10. Jedi5412: 64.73
[late entry-- Louis Cormier: 27.89]

Thanks to everyone who competed!
whauk, you are still just one round away from graduating!


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 8:
*Approximate closing time-- Thursday, June 9th.*

Scrambles:

1. B R2 B2 F D U2 B F' L' R' F D' R' B D2 B2 D' R' B L2 F2 R' F R' F2
2. B F2 D' L U' L2 D' U' R' D2 F' L F2 L' D' R' D U2 F2 R' B F R2 F2 R
3. D U2 F L D2 U' L U' B' D2 R B2 D' U' L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D L U2 B2 F U2
4. D F L' R2 D F' L2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 F D L R2 D' F D U2 L R F' D2 U'
5. R2 D2 U L2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 L' D2 L2 D' U R2 U2 B' R' B L' U L2 R B F2
6. F2 D L2 B' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' F2 U' L2 R U2 L' R2 D' L D U' L2 F D' L2
7. D L2 R' D' U' L2 U' L R2 D' B' F' L' U' R2 F' D' B D' L R D U2 L D2
8. R2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 D U2 R' B L R' D B' F2 U F2 D2 F' L R
9. D2 U' L2 F2 R U L U2 B D2 B2 D L D2 B L' R2 F' D L2 R' B' F2 L' R2
10. F2 L F2 U L B' D' U2 R2 U2 R D2 U R B F D L' B2 F' L2 R D' U' R2
11. D2 U B' F' L R D2 B2 D2 B' D U' B2 R2 D2 L2 R D2 B2 R2 F U2 B D' R2
12. U' B D U B D' B2 F R' B2 F R' U F L D' F' D' U' R' U L' D2 B2 U2

_Optional: If you missed Round 7, do Round 7 and Round 8 and put them into one post._


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Round 8*

51.74, 52.40, 47.42, (64.41), (38.06), 58.10, 39.93, 53.78, 45.79, 50.25, 52.11, 46.25 = *49.78*

Yeee Boi Sub Minute . Need a smaller cube than the guhong my hands are too small :/


----------



## lachose (Jun 4, 2011)

*Round 8*
23.47, 28.61, (20.78), 21.40, 25.72, 24.58, 25.43, 22.50, (32.78), 27.94, 20.84, 26.75 = *24.72*

Just received my Lunhui


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 4, 2011)

*Round 8:*

27.14, 25.81, 25.03, 27.30, 26.50, (22.46), (37.30), 25.08, 23.60, 25.13, 27.72, 27.85 = *26.12*


----------



## StefanR (Jun 4, 2011)

I hurt my hand so i'm going to join your race the next few days. My OH avg is about 21 seconds. But I still had no sub 20 avg of 12  So good luck to all the other cubers


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 7: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 27.89*

Average of 12: 27.89 (σ = 2.64)
best time: 20.25
worst time: 36.77
25.76, (36.77), 33.08, 27.29, 26.46, 27.08, 30.22, 25.41, 26.57, (20.25), 25.27, 31.77

Nice single 

*Round 8: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 28.82*

Average of 12: 28.82 (σ = 2.05)
best time: 23.05
worst time: 32.25
28.48, (23.05), 29.70, 30.48, 27.41, 30.39, 27.39, (32.25), 27.25, 31.02, 31.48, 24.64

Not that bad I guess.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Shai Ziv : Round 8 - 24.25*
23.59, 24.58, 24.66, 23.29, 24.60, 23.05, 25.11, 26.15, 22.71, (26.31), 24.71, (19.83)
Very good average  Very nice STD too


----------



## StefanR (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 8*
16.85, 17.52, 20.72, 20.51, (16.60), 21.83, 24.13, (26.28), 24.21, 23.19, 24.02, 22.14 = 21.51

Including 18.29 of 5 which is pretty nice for me


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 8 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. StefanR: 21.51
2. Shai Ziv: 24.25
3. lachose: 24.72
4. cubeflip: 26.12
5. Louis Cormier: 28.82
6. Jedi5412: 49.78
[late entries-- antoineccantin: 22.47, Tall5001: 47.88)

Thanks to everyone who competed!
whauk, you are still just one round away from graduating!


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 9:
*Approximate closing time-- Thursday, June 16th.*

Scrambles:

1. B' F D' U' B U' R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U F U' L2 R2 F D' U' B' F' R' B2 F U
2. D' B' U F' L2 D' R2 U B F2 R' F L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F
3. B' U2 L' U2 B F' U2 L2 B' F U' B D B2 F2 L2 D R U' R' B2 L R D R
4. F L2 R' F D2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 R B F D2 F' L R' F2 U2 B' L
5. L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D U L2 D2 L' D U' R B2 F' L' U' R
6. U2 B' U2 B D2 L R2 D2 R' D' R D B' D B' R' B' D L R2 B F D2 U' F2
7. F D L' D' U2 L' D B' F2 R2 B' F' D' U2 L' R' B2 F2 L R B2 F L2 B R
8. B2 R B' L B' F L R B F' U' F L' U' B2 F R D2 U' F2 L R2 B2 F D2
9. L2 R D2 U' B' F2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 L D' U L2 R B' D2 U' R2 D U B F L2
10. D2 U F U R D R U B R' F2 L' R' D2 U L R2 B2 R' F2 L R' D R2 F2
11. R2 D' B' L2 F2 D U' L U' R U L D' U2 L2 R D U2 L' U' F R' U B2 D'
12. L2 R2 D2 U' B' L2 B2 F L2 R2 B' F L' U B2 D L R' D B2 F2 L' R2 F L2

_Optional: If you missed Round 8, do Round 8 and Round 9 and put them into one post._


----------



## StefanR (Jun 10, 2011)

20.58, 20.00, 28.28, 23.31, 20.27, 20.37, (18.58), 27.58, 23.31, 21.57, (28.76), 21.28 = 22.65 of 12

OK Average.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Round 9 - Shai Ziv : 25.26*
26.96, 26.69 ,26.97, (20.81), (32.56), 23.27, 25.35, 22.92, 23.65, 28.87, 26.17, 21.76
Fail start, nice ending. Average average.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 8:
26.55, 21.68, 20.10, (29.46), 20.16, 22.35, 25.54, 24.62, 17.73, 23.03, (16.16), 22.92 = *22.47*

PB ao12, 3/4 of the first solves had F-perms, 17 was an OLL skip and 16 a PLL skip.

Round 9:
22.82, 22.34, 25.83, 20.73, 25.06, 25.27, 24.36, (28.50), 26.63, 20.25, (19.98), 25.31 = *23.86*

Meh.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

round 9:
1:01.87, 57.69, 1:07.23, 48.71, 55.28, 58.59, (42.33), 1:05.96, 1:06.29, 1:02.89, DNF(1:13.24), 1:15.59 = *1:02.01 *

new PB single , wow 12 OH solves did really hurt my fingers XD


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round 9: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 26.23*

Average of 12: 26.23 (σ = 2.77)
best time: 22.01
worst time: 35.53
26.79, 22.05, 30.41, 22.62, 30.52, 25.06, 24.99, (35.53), 28.23, (22.01), 24.69, 26.98

Nice average


----------



## nccube (Jun 13, 2011)

*Carlos Méndez: Round 9 - 20.15 average*
20.18, 22.34, 18.93, 14.61, 21.50, 19.21, 19.68, 16.33, 26.25, 21.09, 22.53, 19.70 = 20.15


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 8

*47.88*

41.27 54.96 (40.58) 42.15 49.25 48.43 48.91 (61.52) 46.44 58.50 47.18 41.72

Pretty good on this one 

Round 9 

*43.36*

41.56 (39.15) 40.05 46.94 39.56 49.13 39.71 (51.86) 46.77 45.63 39.52 44.69

Pretty fricking awesome!!! PB average of 5 in there almost sub 40. Also this was only .30 off of a pb average of 12!


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 9:*

29.19, 28.22, 29.96, 29.71, (23.76), 24.33, 27.84, 29.00, 32.30, (32.75), 28.45, 25.80 = *28.48*

Average average. Only two sup-30s! B)


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 9 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. Carlos Mendez: 20.15
2. StefanR: 22.65
3. antoineccantin: 23.86
4. ShaiZiv: 25.26
5. Louis Cormier: 26.23
6. cubeflip: 28.48
7. Tall5001: 43.36
8. manyhobbyfreak: 62.01
_[late entry-- lachose: 24.23]_

Thanks to everyone who competed!
whauk, you are still just one round away from graduating!


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 10:
*Approximate closing time-- Saturday, July 2nd.*

Scrambles:

1. L' U B F2 L2 B U2 L' R2 D B2 F' L' R' U2 B F' L' R D2 U B L F' R2
2. F L' R' F U' L R' F D2 U' B2 F D' L2 R B' U2 L2 D R B2 F D U B
3. B R' B2 R' B2 F' R D U F' L R2 F' L' D U R U L R2 B' F2 D2 U B2
4. D' F' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F' R2 D U2 B' F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 D'
5. L' R D U2 L' D U2 B F' L B F' L' R U' B D' B L R U F' L R U'
6. L' U L2 D U' R F2 L' F L B2 F2 U R U' B2 L R2 U L' R' D2 B F U'
7. B2 F L R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L B' F' D2 B' D L2 R B' F2 U' B' F' U2 B' F'
8. D2 R2 B2 R' D' U R2 B F L2 R F' D R B2 F2 L2 R B2 D L' U B2 L' B'
9. L2 R B2 U2 B L' R2 D U2 L2 R B U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F L D' U F R D
10. D R2 F' U F2 D U2 R2 D2 B' F' U2 F' D' U B L U F' D2 U B' F2 D2 R'
11. B' R' D U' B' F2 L R U L2 B' L2 U' B2 F' L' R D2 U2 R B2 F2 L2 U R2
12. B' F2 U2 F D2 R U2 F' U L R2 F D' F' R' D L R U' L R2 U' F2 R D

_Optional: If you missed Round 9, do Round 9 and Round 10 and put them into one post._

Sorry for the super-long round. I will be very busy for the next two weeks and will be unable to end this round until after I'm done with that. So hang in there, this thread isn't ending. Sorry again.


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 16, 2011)

*Round 10:*

20.95, 26.27, 25.75, 30.48, 27.13, (37.18), 25.63, 31.67, (19.19), 32.09, 21.54, 26.48 = *26.80*

Good av12 and awesome full step/non-lucky sub-20 single!!!


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 10: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 29.45*

Average of 12: 29.45 (σ = 3.21)
best time: 24.50
worst time: 42.69
best avg5: 27.35 (σ = 0.49)

30.93, (42.69), 28.58, 26.39, 37.80, 26.86, 27.17, 28.03, 31.68, (24.50), 28.21, 28.85

PB average of 12 and 5 with pinky.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2011)

18.49, 25.63, 19.76, (26.66), 24.36, 20.78, 19.73, (15.86), 22.97, 18.75, 25.40, 24.66 = *22.05*
EPIC!  (PB)


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 20

*46.65*

53.38 48.11 38.43 47.09 (53.75) 44.59 (38.43) 45.90 49.40 46.44 43.02 50.09

Not very good but not horrible. Havent done OH in a while. I cant decide if i should use the Haiyans Haiyan or the Dayan Lingyun?!?!?!?


----------



## lachose (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 10*
26.91 (fail Z-perm), 24.33, 27.66, 20.36, 30.16 (fail OLL C), 28.28, (DNF (fail cross+fail F2L)), (15.36 (YES!)), 23.86, 24.77, 29.86, 26.52 = *26.28*
Bad average 

*Round 9*
21.11 (H perm), (17.30 (PLL skip)), 26.55, 19.00, (29.34 (F-perm)), 28.47, 21.34, 23.30, 22.27, 24.40, 26.97, 28.90 = *24.23*
Good average


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 10 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. antoineccantin: 22.05
2. lachose: 26.28
3. cubeflip: 26.80
4. Louis Cormier: 29.45
5. Tall5001: 46.65

Thanks to everyone who competed! Again, sorry about the long round...
whauk, you are still just one round away from graduating!


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 11:
*Approximate closing time-- Saturday, July 9th.*

Scrambles:

1. R' B2 F D' L2 U R D' B' L R2 B2 R2 B F D U L2 D U' R B F2 U L
2. B R2 D2 U2 L' R' B F2 L2 R2 B2 F R F2 U F R' D' B' F2 R' F' L' B2 F'
3. L2 R2 D' U B2 D U2 B' F2 D U2 F2 R2 F L B2 F' R2 D' B' F R2 D2 U' L'
4. L R2 B2 D R' D2 L' D' F D2 L' R' F L2 R B' F L2 D' U2 B F' L2 R2 F'
5. L' B' F2 L2 R' B' F' R D' B2 L D U' B2 R2 D2 R2 B' F' D' F2 D2 B2 F D2
6. R' B' F2 R' U' F' R D' B2 F' R F' D' F2 R D2 B' F2 D2 L2 R' U2 L R2 D2
7. R2 B F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U R D B F2 L' D R' B' L' D U2 L R2 D B' F' L
8. B2 F2 R' F2 L' R2 D B D U B' D2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R D' U R' F2 R' F' U
9. F' D F' D2 R2 D' L R' F' D L R' F D2 U B F2 U' L' R2 D' F' L2 R U
10. L2 F' U L' R B2 F2 D R2 F L2 R' D2 L' U B' F D' L' R B' F R' F' R'
11. U2 F' U B' D' L D2 B2 R' D2 B' U' L' F2 L R' B2 L B' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 B'
12. F2 R' B' U B' U B2 L2 U B' D B2 R D U2 B' F' L2 D2 F U' B' R2 U2 B2

_Optional: If you missed Round 10, do Round 10 and Round 11 and put them into one post._


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2011)

20.83, 22.26, 21.51, 19.34, 17.69, 23.04, 22.08, (25.78), 22.20, 22.31, 17.90, (15.27) = 20.92

Not bad.

edit:


Tall5001 said:


> Round 20


 
Round 20???


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 3, 2011)

*Round 11:*

24.09, (21.87), 25.85, 24.31, 29.64, 27.88, 24.56, 25.44, (36.35), 25.51, 29.58, 25.49 = *26.24*

Nice av12! Only one sup-30! I've improved a lot since I started this thread.


----------



## lachose (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 11*
(21.41), 24.53, 30.88, 22.47, 24.50, 29.43, 24.94, 27.96, 21.75, 24.21, (32.50), 23.28 = 25.40


----------



## EricReese (Jul 4, 2011)

31.10
29.53
32.28
35.34
27.61
30.52
30.56
30.79
30.97
29.17
33.17
29.33

30.74 avg 

I want sub 30 so bad T.T


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 4, 2011)

You did that on TTW. Does it still count?


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 11: Louis Cormier - 27.45*

Statistics for 07-06-2011 21:44:52

Average: 27.45
Standard Deviation: 2.67
Best Time: 23.07
Worst Time: 34.65
Individual Times:
26.94, (34.65), 29.08, 32.94, 23.73, 29.34, 23.08, 24.41, 26.69, 29.04, (23.07), 29.28

with a 24.73 avg 5


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 11

F-II

24.16, 22.43, 22.09, 21.83, 22.30, 25.11, (19.62), 25.08, (28.28), 21.95, 24.44, 20.16 = 22.96

bleeggh I need a new OH cube


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 10, 2011)

Round 11 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. antoineccantin: 20.92
2. Hazelnut: 22.96
3. lachose: 25.40
4. cubeflip: 26.24
5. LouisCormier: 27.45
6. EricReese: 30.74

Thanks to everyone who competed!


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 10, 2011)

Round 12:
*Approximate closing time-- Saturday, July 16th.*

Scrambles:

1. U2 B' L R B F' L R B2 F U' L' D U F' R D B' D2 U2 R' B' D U R
2. D2 U' R D2 B2 U R B2 R' U' R2 D2 L' R D L2 R2 B R B' D' B L' R2 B
3. D2 L2 F' D' B R D B' L2 B' L2 R B' D' U B F2 L' B2 D' B F' L2 U F2
4. F' D U2 F2 D U2 L' R2 D' U B' R2 D2 B F2 L' D2 U' F' R' D2 U L' D' U
5. R2 D' U' B' F D2 F U F2 D2 L' D U2 R F2 U' B D2 R2 D' U' L' B D' L
6. F2 D R' B2 D' F2 D2 U L2 R D2 F' D U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 F L' B L R F2
7. D U' F' D L B D U F D U2 L2 R D' R U2 L2 R2 F L' R2 D B L2 U2
8. L R' D U L' U2 L' F2 L2 B2 F R D F L' R U2 L R2 U2 R' D' L B' L2
9. D' L2 R F' R' F' R D' B' L2 R2 B2 F2 L' F U B2 L R2 U L' U' B' F R2
10. D2 B' L B2 D' B2 F2 D' U' B2 F' L2 B R2 U' R B' F R' B2 F' L2 R2 D2 U'
11. U2 L' R2 D2 L2 D U' R' U' B R2 U2 B2 U L' R2 D U' L' R' B2 L' R2 B' F'
12. R' D2 U2 B' F' R D' F' D2 B' D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D R U2 L2 B' L2 D' L' R'

_Optional: If you missed Round 11, do Round 11 and Round 12 and put them into one post._


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 12, 2011)

*Round 12:*

25.98, 28.75, 26.40, 29.14, 26.91, 26.13, (23.05), 31.55, 25.99, 28.48, (33.42), 25.85 = *27.52*


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Round 12 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. cubeflip: 27.52
[late entry-- ilikecubing: 55.99]



You guys dead?


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Round 13:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, July 22th.*

Scrambles:

1. L2 U' R U' L' U' L' R' D2 U2 R' D U2 F U2 B2 F2 D2 U L R2 U2 L R D'
2. B D' L B' F2 D B' D2 U2 F' D B F2 L' D F' D2 F D2 U' L' R' F' D' U2
3. L D' U L' U' L D2 U' R2 F R2 D F2 U2 L B' F2 U' R' B L' D' B2 F' L2
4. D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L B F2 L' R' B' F2 R U2 L2 D' U F2 L' B L
5. F2 R U B' L D L' R' U2 F D F2 U' B L' D' U2 L' F' R' F2 U F' D U2
6. F' L' R2 U' L' B' L' F R' F U' L' D2 U2 F' L2 R' D' B' F' U L' R' B2 F
7. U' B F U2 F L2 R B' U2 R2 D2 B F D' U L2 R' B F' L2 R B F L R2
8. U2 B D' R B L F D2 F U R' U R2 B2 F2 R' D' U' L2 R B' F' U' R2 D
9. B2 D2 U2 B D' U2 L2 B D' F D U L2 R2 B D' R2 D2 F' R U2 L2 F U' R'
10. L R B U B2 D2 U' L' R F L2 U L R B' L2 F' R2 B' F U L F U' L'
11. F' D' U' F2 L' R' D U' L2 R U R D' F' L' B2 F' D' R B F L' B L B
12. B F2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 L D' L D' U' R D2 U' F' L B F' L' R' D' F R'

_Optional: If you missed Round 12, do Round 12 and Round 13 and put them into one post._


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 16, 2011)

*Round 13:*

24.43, 27.03, 25.80, 27.34, 25.19, (29.94), 27.87, 29.69, 27.31, 27.75, 28.75, (23.56) = *27.12*

No Sup-30s


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 17, 2011)

*Round 12:
*

56.11, 54.24, 59.41, (41.63), 55.20, 56.65, 55.93, 59.48, 50.26, 59.58, 49.98, (1:16.06) = *55.68*

*Round 13:*

48.77, 56.00, 53.44, 53.69, (45.99), 57.29, 59.80, 55.49, 46.14, 1:03.69, (1:24.11) = *54.42*

New to the OH race,wanted to keep practicing consistently so I joined in here.I suck at OH though as you can see from my times,will keep practicing to be sub 30.

I did two rounds instead of one because I wanted to warm up for the coming rounds ,sorry if it bothers anyone.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round 13: Louis Cormier - 27.97*

Average of 12: 27.97
best time: 25.58
worst time: 33.25
26.84, (33.25), 27.09, 29.74, 26.21, 29.59, 27.24, 25.59, 29.13, (25.58), 29.52, 28.71

not bad, haven't done OH in a while


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 22, 2011)

Round 13 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

[late entry-- antoineccantin: 21.44]
1. cubeflip: 27.12
2. LouisCormier: 27.97
3. ilikecubing: 54.42

@ilikecubing: please calculate your average before you post it, enter the times into qqtimer, etc. Thank You.

Please help me keep this thread alive.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 22, 2011)

Round 14:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, July 29th.*

Scrambles:

1. F2 L2 R' D' U' L' D U2 R' U' B2 L F' D' R2 B F' L' R2 D2 U F' L' R U
2. L' F2 D R2 U2 B L2 R' B F R D2 U' R' U B' D' B' F D U2 B2 F L' F
3. L' R' B R B' F' D' U2 L' D2 F U' B' F L' U F L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R2 B2
4. L R' D2 U' L R2 B U' F2 R' D' U B' D' R' D B F2 L2 U' R' B' D L' R'
5. L D2 U2 L R2 F D2 U' B F2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 L' R2 D B' F' U B2 U2 F' R'
6. D2 U R2 D2 R' B R' D R' U B' L R F L R2 B2 R F D B2 L' F D' U'
7. L2 F D R D U L2 R' D' F D' U' B' L2 R' U' B2 F' L' R2 F U' R U' R2
8. L2 D2 L2 R F2 R F L2 R2 U B D L' F2 L2 B2 D U B' D' B' L' B F U'
9. F D U' L F L2 U' B' L' B2 D2 B2 F R' D' B D' B' U2 R F U2 B' F U2
10. B F2 R2 B F' U B F' D' B F' R F2 L' R B' L' D' U2 L2 B' L F U' B
11. B2 R D2 U' R2 U' F L2 F' U L2 D U2 L2 D2 F' L2 D U L' R D' U' B F2
12. L2 F D' F L' R2 D U' F D2 B' F D' U2 L2 R' B2 F' D2 U2 R B2 F2 D' R

_Optional: If you missed Round 13, do Round 13 and Round 14 and put them into one post._


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 22, 2011)

*Round 14:*

21.75, 28.93, (33.06), 26.55, 23.41, (19.59), 23.91, 19.81, 26.02, 26.44, 23.77, 20.52 = *24.11*

WHAT!?!?! B)


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 24, 2011)

*Round 14* *:*

45.34, 56.16, 1:03.02, (43.73), 49.19, 56.58, 1:05.69, 54.45, 1:10.92, 52.68, (1:16.78), 1:13.90 = *58.79 *

Bad average


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 13:

22.70, 17.86, 23.64, 18.22, 17.05, 23.44, 24.04, 22.22, 25.89, 22.88, 15.02, 22.34 = *21.44*

Meh...


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 14: Louis Cormier - 28.57*

Statistics for 07-28-2011 09:24:40

Average: 28.57
Standard Deviation: 1.98
Best Time: 26.21
Worst Time: 32.44
Individual Times:
27.15, (32.44), 26.36, 26.80, 31.93, 27.30, 27.78, (26.21), 30.90, 26.77, 28.30, 32.43

meh, don't really practice OH anymore but I'll keep doing this race.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 30, 2011)

Round 14 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

[late entry-- antoineccantin: 21.61]
1. cubeflip: 24.11
2. LouisCormier: 28.57
3. ilikecubing: 58.79


Please help me keep this thread alive.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 30, 2011)

Round 15:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, August 5th.*

Scrambles:

1. L2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B F' L2 R2 B' F R2 D2 B L B2 U' L2 B' D2 U' R' B2 F
2. B F' U' R2 U' B R' U R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 L' R' D2 B D2 U B R F' D'
3. B' L2 U B F R D2 U L' B F D U' F D B' U L R' F' D B R2 B2 F2
4. B F U' R' D F' R' B' F L2 U' L R2 B R D2 B L R2 D' B' U' F' U' L2
5. U R' B L' R' D' R' F L2 R' U2 L B2 D' U2 F' L R' F2 L R D' U2 L' F2
6. B2 R B2 F' L R U2 B F R2 F D L R' U2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' B D U L'
7. D2 F' L B' L2 B' F' U2 B L R' U' L R' D2 F' U2 L B F' R2 B' F2 D' F'
8. U' R2 B2 F' L2 B L' F' L' F' U F U' B' F' D U F' D2 L2 D' L2 B2 F' U'
9. B2 F' R B2 F D U' B2 L R' B F D2 F2 L2 B F' L R U R D U F L'
10. L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' U R' D2 L2 R F' U' L2 R' B' F2 R' F' D' R F' U B2 F'
11. R' B2 R' B F2 D2 F' U' B' U2 L2 R' D' B2 R' D B L2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 L F'
12. L' U' B' F' U R' U R B2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 B F2 R' U' R D U' R2 U

_Optional: If you missed Round 14, do Round 14 and Round 15 and put them into one post._


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 31, 2011)

*Round 15* *:*

43.13, 41.51, 50.63, 47.63, (1:02.00), 49.77, 39.29, 38.39, 48.18, 54.66,(36.35), 51.38 = *46.45*

Big improvement


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 3, 2011)

*Round 15:*

24.17, (33.12), 26.12, 28.22, 29.33, 27.43, 27.44, (23.01), 23.59, 30.37, 26.56, 25.93 = *26.92*


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 15:

21.63, (16.62), 26.44, 24.88, 21.23, (28.12), 19.34, 25.96, 20.64, 19.73, 23.69, 22.29 = *22.58*

...

Round 14:

23.99, 22.11, 24.74, 24.35, 20.86, (26.66), 20.94, 20.82, 18.29, (17.24), 19.19, 20.80 = *21.61*

Fail start, nice end.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 6, 2011)

Round 15 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. antoineccantin: 22.58
2. cubeflip: 26.92
3. ilikecubing: 46.45
[late entry-- zzdanielzz29: 22.83]


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 6, 2011)

Round 16:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, August 12th.*

Scrambles:

1. R' U' L F2 R U R2 F' L' U' R B F' D R' F L2 B F2 D F2 R B D' L'
2. R2 B2 F2 L U F' D' U R F2 U' B' D' R D U R B2 F' D' B' L' D U2 R'
3. U R2 B2 F R2 U' L2 R' U2 B' F' U2 B2 F L' R D U L R F' D2 L' U' B
4. L2 D2 B U2 L R2 B2 F U' B F' L' D' U' B' D U F2 R2 D2 U2 F D U' L'
5. L' R' U B2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' F D B2 R' D2 L' R D2 U2 L' R D2 L B2 F'
6. L2 R D2 U L2 D U F U2 L2 B2 R D' U F D B' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B' F' U'
7. B2 D U' F' L2 D L B' F L2 F' L' D B' D B2 F' D2 U R2 D2 U' R D' U2
8. D' R D2 L B2 F2 R2 B' F2 L2 D U2 B2 F L' R' D U B' F2 D' U L' D' U2
9. B F L2 R U2 L2 D' U2 L' R' U L F2 D' L' R B' F' D' B' F L2 D2 L F2
10. R' D2 U' F2 R2 F2 R U2 B' R' D2 L' R' B U B2 D' L B' L F' D' L B F2
11. L2 R2 B2 L2 D B' F' D2 U2 B' D' L' U2 B2 F2 L2 F D U B L' R D F U2
12. D' U2 R B2 U2 F L B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B D B' R B' F D' F L R2 F2 D' R2

_Optional: If you missed Round 15, do Round 15 and Round 16 and put them into one post._


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 6, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 round 15

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.22
worst time: 27.24

current avg5: 24.13 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 21.81 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 22.83 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 22.83 (σ = 1.45)

times (reset):
19.72, (18.22), 23.73, 23.71, 22.00, 21.93, 22.85, 25.32, (27.24), 23.87, 23.21, 21.98 

good start, 19s and 18s were non-lucky, i got 2 PLL skips(21.93 and 21.98).


----------



## Innocence (Aug 6, 2011)

Just picked up cubing again, and found OH quite fun. 

*Round 16:*
42.96, 50.75, 45.63, 46.10, 45.93, (38.22[PLL Skip]), 41.47, 49.41, 48.79, (1:01.10), 55.76, 47.49 = *47.43*

I haven't really timed myself recently, last time I checked I averaged around 1 minute, so pleasantly surprised


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 6, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.90
worst time: 37.91

current avg5: 31.31 (σ = 2.25)
best avg5: 25.67 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 29.04 (σ = 3.92)
best avg12: 29.04 (σ = 3.92)

session avg: 29.04 (σ = 3.92)
session mean: 29.10

27.52, 23.92, 27.27, 25.81, 37.60, (20.90), 26.66, 34.50, 27.72, 29.69, (37.91), 29.75

haha 20.90 PB and AO5 PB
the +30 are fails!!


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 7, 2011)

*Round 16*

51.71, 48.64, 46.52, 39.16, 47.47, 44.45, 42.73, (38.55), (57.38), 52.04, 51.07, 44.62 = *46.84*

I should start practicing more


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 12, 2011)

*Round 16:*

25.47, 30.27, (23.80), 25.14, (32.91), 27.16, 29.62, 24.53, 25.41, 31.91, 26.23, 31.42 = *27.72*


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 12, 2011)

Round 16 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

[late entry-- zzdanielzz: 23.63]
1. cubeflip: 27.72
2. Daniel Liamitz: 29.04
3. ilikecubing: 46.84
4. Innocence: 47.43


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 12, 2011)

Round 17:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, August 19th.*

Scrambles:

1. B R' B2 R' F D2 L R2 B' D' B' D2 B2 F R F2 D U' F L2 R' D' U2 R2 D2
2. B F' L2 F' L' R' B2 F R2 B' D' U L' F L R' U B F' L' D B' F D B2
3. L B R D' U B L R2 B U2 B D' U B L2 D U B2 D' U' B2 F' L R2 B
4. B F' D U F U L2 U2 B F2 L2 B' R2 D2 L' R' D R' B2 F D U2 B2 F D2
5. D2 B2 F' L2 U L2 B' F' U B' U2 L2 R2 B' F' D2 U' B2 D' L' R' D' U B2 R
6. D' B D2 U' B F2 R2 U R' U' R D2 L U' R D' U' L B D' U B' F' L F'
7. B2 F' U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 B D' L2 R D2 U2 B' F2 R' B2 F R' D' U2 F2 L
8. L' D2 U F L D U2 F' R D' L R B L2 R' B F' R' U' R D' U' L2 B F2
9. R D U' B U' L D2 U2 L' D2 B2 F' D' U B' F2 L R D' B2 F U2 L D U
10. D' U' F2 L' R F U' B2 D U2 R F2 L' R2 D' F2 D B' F D' U R2 F2 D' U'
11. D U' F D U2 L' R2 D B L' B L' B2 D2 F' L2 R U B F2 D U' L' D B'
12. D L2 R2 B F' D2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 F' L R' D U2 F2 D B U' L B2 F2 L2 R'

_Optional: If you missed Round 16, do Round 16 and Round 17 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for each round._


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 13, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND16
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.09
worst time: 29.20

current avg5: 24.04 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 22.68 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 23.63 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 23.63 (σ = 1.41)

times (reset):
22.15, (19.09), 25.44, 22.32, 24.24, 21.48, (29.20), 25.15, 25.77, 22.73, 23.68, 23.29 

ROUND 17
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.88
worst time: 27.60

current avg5: 25.38 (σ = 1.51)
best avg5: 19.91 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 22.90 (σ = 2.73)
best avg12: 22.90 (σ = 2.73)

times (reset):
23.15, 19.56, 20.05, (18.88), 20.11, 27.05, 20.78, 27.41, 22.17,( 27.60), 23.81, 24.91 

easy scrambles, brean avg5 record in round17 first 5 times, and sorry for the longer post :S


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2011)

Round 17

25.09, 22.01, 24.73, (17.47), 24.76, 21.23, 20.57, (27.59), 17.80, 24.43, 23.14, 21.05 = *22.48*

Fail.


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 13, 2011)

*Round 17*

41.16, 37.95, 43.21, 37.21, (33.63), 35.83, 51.26, (DNF(36.95)), 42.26, 39.14, 42.50, 36.42 =* 40.69*

missed sub 40 :|


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 14, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.49
worst time: 31.29

current avg5: 27.92 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 26.05 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 27.47 (σ = 1.93)
best avg12: 27.47 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 27.47 (σ = 1.93)
session mean: 27.29

26.62, 27.32, 21.49, 26.06, 25.48, 29.69, 30.66, 31.29, 28.26, 25.08, 29.86, 25.64


----------



## emolover (Aug 14, 2011)

41.70

37.22, 59.90, 39.45, 35.58, 31.97, 41.07, 52.25, 40.46, 43.11, 46.87, 44.17, 36.78

Started out nice, then I started getting V, E, and N perms.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 17 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. antoineccantin: 22.48
2. zzdanielzz: 22.90
3. Daniel Liamitz: 27.47
[late entry-- VakaVaka: 30.69
4. ilikecubing: 40.69
5. emolover: 41.70


@emolover and Daniel Liamitz: please label your average with the round number (ex. Round 17: ) When you don't I assume it's for the latest round, but please put it just for clarification. Thanks.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 18:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, August 26th.*

Scrambles:

1. R' F' U' B' U' F' L' R B' D2 U2 B2 F R2 B F2 D2 U2 L' R B D L2 R' F
2. L' F D2 U' R B' F' D U' B R F R D L F' R' U2 B L R2 B' F' L' R
3. D' U' B2 F U2 B F U R' B2 F2 D U L2 R F L2 R' D U2 B' F D2 L' R'
4. U' L2 R D' L2 D' U2 B' D U B2 R2 D2 U B2 D L' R2 F' R' U L2 U R D2
5. B2 L B2 D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 D U' L' B' F D U B2 F2 L2 B' F
6. D2 F2 L' D' L R2 F L D2 B' F' L R' F' U B2 F2 R U' R' B D2 L R2 F'
7. B U L2 D2 F D2 U B R F D' U R D2 U' B2 D' L2 R' B2 F L' R B F2
8. L2 B2 L R' D' U B F' L' R' U' R D' U2 B2 R' D' U2 B' D' U' R' B2 D' U'
9. F2 R' B' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' U' R2 F2 D' L R' F' U2 L' U L2 R' U' L2 R2 B
10. B2 U2 B F L R' B2 L' F2 D F D U2 L' D' B2 F' L2 R D U2 R2 F D2 U
11. D L2 D2 U B F D' U F' U' R F2 R D' L' D' L R' U R' F2 D' B' D U2
12. L' R D2 U' B' R2 B' L' F' L' R2 B D2 U2 B U R2 F' L2 D2 U B2 F L' F'

_Optional: If you missed Round 17, do Round 17 and Round 18 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for each round._


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 20, 2011)

*18*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.87
worst time: 54.50

current avg5: 32.28 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 27.70 (σ = 1.81)

current avg12: 29.37 (σ = 3.08)
best avg12: 29.37 (σ = 3.08)


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 23, 2011)

*Round 18*

43.71, DNF(38.21), 48.68, 45.62, 42.88, 40.14, 39.96, 34.45, 42.26, 30.48, 43.44, 42.46 = *42.36*

Didn't practice much this week


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 24, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 18
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.10
worst time: 25.40

current avg5: 21.30 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 21.30 (σ = 1.74)

current avg12: 22.72 (σ = 1.62)
best avg12: 22.72 (σ = 1.62)

times (reset):
22.73, 21.47, 23.81, 22.57, 23.64, 25.16, (25.40), 18.89, 22.95, 23.95, (18.10), 22.06


----------



## Innocence (Aug 24, 2011)

Innocence Round 18

49.52, 43.78, 42.63, (58.63), 49.28, 44.28, 45.39, 55.98, (40.66), 46.24, 42.81, 49.29 = *46.92*

Some bad times REALLY killed it. Still better than last one I did, though.


----------



## VakaVaka (Aug 24, 2011)

*VakaVaka*

*Round 17*: 35.33, 30.13, 32.38, 26.61, 28.24, 25.23, 34.69, 32.83, 36.70, 28.14, 28.81, 29.76 = *30.69*

*Round 18*: 31.98, 30.23, 37.07, 29.43, 37.31, 34.82, 28.65, 37.23, 37.42, 31.72, 27.71, 31.63 = *33.01*


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 26, 2011)

Round 18 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. zzdanielz29: 22.72
2. Daniel Liamitz: 29.37
3. VakaVaka: 33.01
4. ilikecubing: 42.36
5. Innocence: 46.92

Thanks to everyone who competed!


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 26, 2011)

Round 19:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, September 2nd.*

Scrambles:

1. B2 F' D2 U2 F R' U L2 D U' L F' U' B2 F L' R2 B2 F' L' D L F' D' U2
2. F D U R F L' B D' U F' U2 F2 U2 L F2 U B F' U B F L D' B F
3. U F' D' U' B' F L R2 U2 B' U2 B D' U' B' F' D2 L R D2 R2 B' F' D2 U2
4. U2 F2 R' B U' B L' B2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 D' B2 R2 F R' U R D' U2 L
5. D U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R' B' F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R2 D' U B F' L2 R2 B' F2 L B
6. L D U' B' U B2 F' R2 B F2 D L2 F' L U L' R2 B F2 D U2 L2 D2 U2 F2
7. F' U2 F U F L' R U' R' D' F D' L R2 D' U' B' F' L' B2 U B2 F L2 R2
8. D2 L R D B F' D U2 R' D' B2 F' U2 L R B L' R2 F L F2 L2 B2 R' F'
9. L' R2 B F' D2 U L2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 L F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' B' F' U2 F D2 F
10. L' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L' R F' D' U L D U2 R' D' U' B L2 R2 B F2 R2 U'
11. F R' D' L2 R' B' R U B F2 D U B' F D R B F' D U2 F' D' U2 L' R2
12. U' R U R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D L F U2 L2 R2 F' R' F' L R B' D2 L' B' D' U2

_Optional: If you missed Round 18, do Round 18 and Round 19 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for each round._


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 27, 2011)

number of times: 11/12
best time: 20.79
worst time: 30.50

current avg5: 22.74 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 22.00 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 25.22 (σ = 2.80)
best avg12: 25.22 (σ = 2.80)

session avg: 25.22 (σ = 2.80)
session mean: 24.82

Average of 12: 25.22
1. 24.88 F' D U F2 L2 U' D' R' F B2 L2 U' D L2 U' R' F' D2 R' D2 R2 D R2 F2 B2
2. 25.60 F' R B2 F U F2 R2 L2 B' F L2 R2 B2 D' F B2 L U' F2 R2 D' B R U' B
3. 30.50 B U' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U' D L R' D' B D2 U' B2 F2 L R' U' F R U F2
4. 28.33 B F' R2 F' B2 U2 F2 R' L' F2 L' R F B2 U2 D L' F2 B' U' B F' U' R2 B
5. 27.96 B2 U2 D L B L' F' D B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R B' F2 R D2 B' L D2 R L2 B' L'
6. 25.03+ L U2 F' U' B2 L' R' B2 R' D U L' U' F2 D2 U F2 D2 B L F' U B F L'
7. 21.72 L D2 L D2 B D B L D U F2 B L' U' L D' L2 D' F B U L' D' B' U
8. 22.18 R' U' F B L' F2 B' L U D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L2 D F R F2 L' R U' F
9. (20.79) F2 L U2 D L2 F' R2 L2 B U R' D U F' L' D2 F D L D F' U2 R' B2 U
10. 22.10 L B U' R' B L2 F D2 R' B R2 U F L' F L' D' L2 U' D L U' R2 U B'
11. (DNF) D2 B2 R D' F2 L F' U' B' U R2 L2 B D U2 R2 D F R F2 B R' U' R2 F'
12. 23.93 L U L' F' U R F R2 U' R' B F U' D' B2 L' U2 F' L2 F' D U B' F L'


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry I'm in this i can't find any other OH threads.

1:52.75, 57.63, 1:20.97, 1:20.47, 2:03.28, 1:29.20, 1:22.87, 1:45.20, 1:20.59, 1:22.52, 1:08.87, 1:22.71

current avg12: 1:26.61


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 19: Louis Cormier - 23.28*

Average of 12: 23.28 (σ = 2.28)
20.13, (17.75), 26.43, 28.05, (28.83), 23.63, 22.54, 22.10, 21.73, 21.42, 24.25, 22.53

17.75 was G-perm (PB non-lucky)  Great average!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 28, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Sorry I'm in this i can't find any other OH threads.



What do you mean You're sorry you're in it? You are welcome, whatever your time is! (well, at least sub-10 I guess... )


Round 19:

19.50, (19.13), 20.37, 21.48, 19.79, 22.63, 23.05, 19.42, (23.53), 22.40, 21.23, 23.41 = *21.33*

_Not that great..._


----------



## Innocence (Aug 29, 2011)

*Round 19:*

37.69, 47.54, 51.83, 46.37, 46.51, 43.64, (58.96), 53.60, 39.28, (37.66), 46.61, 45.00 = *45.81*

An improvement, I guess. I'm still not very consistent, but I blame the cube this time. Too many lockups.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 3, 2011)

*Round 19:* Yeah I'll do this round.

24.06, 29.52, 25.03, 28.60, 26.32, 27.82, 27.29, 29.25, 25.83, 27.44, 26.25, 30.98 = *27.34*

Not too bad. Better than my official av5...


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 19 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. antoineccantin: 21.33
2. Louis Cormier: 23.28
3. Pandadudex96: 25.22
4. cubeflip: 27.34
5. Innocence: 45.81
6. thackernerd: 76.61

Thanks to everyone who competed!


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 20:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, September 9th.*

Scrambles:

1. R B2 R D2 U2 L2 R' D' L' R' B' D B' F' D' U L' D U B R' D' L2 R' F2
2. B U B D' L' R U' R2 D' R' U L U L' B2 L2 R' D' U B' F' R D2 B2 R
3. D' U' B' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 U R' D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D U2 L2 U' B F' L
4. R' U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 F' R F' D2 U' F L' F L D2 L2 R' F R D R
5. L D' U L2 F' L2 D2 F' D' U' B U' B' F' L B L2 R2 B D2 B2 F' L2 F2 U
6. B R2 B D' U' B2 F2 D2 U' F' D' U' L' U2 L R' U2 L' R2 U' B D' U F' D2
7. B2 F D2 L2 R2 F D' U2 B L2 R B2 F2 D' L' R F2 D2 U' B D' B' D2 U2 F2
8. D2 U' F2 L2 R2 D R' F2 L B D U' L U2 B2 F L2 U' B' F2 D B' L' B F2
9. R2 U2 L R D2 U R' D U' B2 F L2 R F' L2 B' F2 D U' L' D' U R2 F' R'
10. U' F2 L R' F' D' B F2 D U B L R B F' D2 B R B2 L2 F D' L2 R' U'
11. D' U2 F D' B' F L' R B2 F' L2 D B U' R B U' B R D' U' L' R' D U
12. B2 F' L' F D F L B' U' L F2 U L' D L B' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 U

_Optional: If you missed Round 19, do Round 19 and Round 20 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## nV (Sep 3, 2011)

i cant du 1 handd sry


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 3, 2011)

nV said:


> i cant du 1 handd sry


 
you can't spell either


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 20 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

Nobody competed :confused:
[late entry-- antoineccantin: 20.57]
[late entry-- Pandadudex96: 25.26]


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 21:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, September 16th.*

Scrambles:

1. D2 L F2 L R2 D B' D U L' R2 B2 L2 R2 F U L' U2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 B2
2. F2 D' U2 B U' B2 F' D B' D' U' L R B2 F' D B2 L' B' R' D2 B2 R D' U'
3. R' D2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 D U L' D2 U2 L R2 U B D' U B2 L D U R B2
4. B F D2 L' R2 B2 L2 R' B R' U B L' B D' U' L2 R D U B F2 D L' B2
5. U L' R' D' U2 B2 D U2 L' F' L' R U' B2 F' L2 B2 F L' R' U R B F' U'
6. R B2 F U2 L' D U2 L' R' D' B D2 L U' B L' D2 B' F U2 L2 R' D2 L2 R
7. B D' F2 D U' L2 R' B D L2 B2 F' L2 R' F2 D B' D U' L R2 D U2 R2 U2
8. R' F' D' L R' D U2 B D U' L U' L' B' L2 R' D' U B2 F' L2 R' D2 L' R2
9. F L' R B2 F' D' B U' B D2 U L' B' F2 L B2 L R F2 L R2 U2 F2 R' B2
10. D L F' R B' F L2 R B2 L R' B D B' F R2 F2 U' L' U2 R' D2 B F' D'
11. B' F2 D2 L B2 R F2 L D' F' D2 F R D L R' D2 F' L2 D' L' B2 D' R' U2
12. D2 U2 F' D' U B' L2 R U' L B2 R' F' L' D2 U F' L2 B D2 U' B' L' R2 D2
_Optional: If you missed Round 20, do Round 20 and Round 21 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## Nelso (Sep 10, 2011)

24.81, 19.91, 28.79, 26.30, 19.78, 25.80, 22.50, 25.14, 25.37, 24.38, 27.02, 21.42 

best time: 19.78
worst time: 28.79

current avg5: 24.96 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 23.67 (σ = 2.73)

current avg12: 24.26 (σ = 2.16)
best avg12: 24.26 (σ = 2.16)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 20:

19.91, 20.83, (26.62), 21.41, 22.71, 21.06, 20.66, 17.38, 21.55, (16.17), 18.53, 21.66 = *20.57*

Round 21:

22.15, 19.47, 22.72, 21.00, (17.02), 23.44, 17.37, 22.42, 20.57, 19.44, (25.09), 24.26 = *21.28*


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

round 20:

27.70, 26.79, 23.30, (14.30), 21.49, (45.31), 18.81, 20.56, 34.97, 21.23, 29.92, 27.86= 25.26 got a sub 15 

round 21:

22.58, 25.30, 23.33, 25.20, 24.51, 25.02, 30.32, (21.70), 26.15, (30.67), 28.44, 26.35= 25.72


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 21 :
23.75, 24.75, 19.15, 22.28, 30.81, 30.44, 25.03, 22.36, 26.58+, 22.08, 23.38, 21.84

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.15
worst time: 30.81

current avg5: 22.61 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 22.61 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 24.25 (σ = 2.52)
best avg12: 24.25 (σ = 2.52)

session avg: 24.25 (σ = 2.52)
session mean: 24.37


----------



## Jakube (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 21: 

avg12: 34.47 (σ = 3.75)

34.19, 32.75, 25.29, (24.16), 33.57, 33.97, 38.43, 34.02, 38.76, (43.27), 38.70, 34.98

Really bad for me.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 21 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. antoineccantin: 21.28
2. wIstjd2145: 24.25
3. Nelso: 24.26
4. Pandadudex96: 25.72
5. Jakube: 34.47

oops, one day early... GETTIN DOWN ON THURSDAY, THURSDAY


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 22:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, September 23th.*

Scrambles:

1. R' F D U2 B L2 R F L' R D2 B2 F D2 U' F R' D' U2 R2 D' U' L2 R' B
2. B2 L' R D2 U2 L2 B D U' F2 U B F2 U2 B F2 U B D2 U2 R2 B D' U2 F
3. B D U2 F2 R' U L2 R B2 F D2 U L2 D2 U2 B D2 B' F' L2 R2 F' R U2 B
4. F R D' L' R D2 B' L U' L' U' F2 L B R2 B F' D B2 D' F' L' D F' U'
5. B' D U L' B2 F2 U2 L R' U' B' D U' B L' R' B' U' F2 D L' D U2 R' U
6. B2 F2 U' B' D B2 U2 B U' L U R F' D U' B2 U' R' D2 R F2 D U R2 B2
7. L2 R2 F2 D' U' B' F D' U' L D2 U F D' L2 R2 D2 U' R' B2 L' D' B F' L
8. D2 L' D U2 L' D U2 L' D' U' R' D2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 R' D' U B'
9. B' L R2 F' R B F' L' R' U R B F' L' R2 B D' F' L' R D2 U2 R' D U2
10. B F2 R2 D' B D2 R B' L R' D U L2 R2 D U2 L' R D U' L' B F L' D
11. B' L R D U' R' B R2 D2 U2 R D' U2 B' F' L R2 U' L' R2 B F' D' U' F'
12. D2 L R' B' F2 L2 B' L R2 F L2 B2 F U R2 D' U2 L B' F' R F' D' B2 U'

_Optional: If you missed Round 20, do Round 20 and Round 21 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 16, 2011)

best time: 20.62
worst time: 33.38

current avg5: 25.43 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 24.59 (σ = 2.48)

current avg12: 24.96 (σ = 2.89)
best avg12: 24.96 (σ = 2.89)

session avg: 24.96 (σ = 2.89)
session mean: 25.30

22.02, 23.59, 27.68, (33.38), 23.06, 23.72, 21.90, 31.38, 27.88, 24.00, (20.62), 24.40


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 22:*

28.34, 26.10, 23.33, 22.55, 20.84, 24.69, 34.18, 32.54, 29.51, 30.58, 26.94, 26.89 = *27.15*

those 30s killed the avg.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2011)

20.88, 24.42, 18.05, 21.00, 24.65, 17.54, (26.63), (17.10), 18.90, 19.11, 21.12, 19.95 = *20.56*

_Good ending!_


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow antoine! Pro


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Wow antoine! Pro


 
What do you mean?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 19, 2011)

just saying your awesome


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> just saying your awesome


 
Thanks, I guess...


----------



## Zookiedoken (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 22:*

19.97, 27.00, 28.48, 29.50, (15.86), (31.35), 26.41, 26.59, 27.99, 28.40, 29.22, 30.11 = *27.37*

19.97 first sub 20 solve =) and NL
15.86 PLL-skip

Pretty normal average


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 24, 2011)

Round 22 Results:

Cumulative Results Chart

1. antoineccantin: 20.56
2. Pandadudex96: 24.96
3. cubeflip: 27.15
4. Zookiedoken: 27.37

Wow, Round 23 starts on the 23rd.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 24, 2011)

Round 23:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, September 30th.*

Scrambles:

1. L' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 U' B' F' D U L' U L2 R2 B L' B F' D2 F' R U2 L' R
2. U' L' F L R' B U B L B' R D' B' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D U L B' F2 D
3. R D R U L U F' D2 U' L' D R D2 U2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 L' R' U2 B' F D'
4. D' U2 B' F2 L2 R D2 B' F' R F' R D2 B' F' D' L B' F D' R U2 L2 B2 D
5. U2 F D' U L2 D2 U2 L2 R D B2 D' U2 F L R' F2 U2 F L R' D' R' F D
6. D U F' L D2 F' R' B' F2 R B F' L D2 L R' U B R' B' D' L U' R' D2
7. F U' L F L R2 F2 U' L R' D U B' L U B2 D2 L' D2 U R D B' L' D2
8. D' U2 L R' F2 D U2 L2 R' B2 F2 L R' B' U' L R B2 U2 B' U2 B2 R D B'
9. R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B' F' U2 B2 F' D' B D' U' R F' L' R' B R B2 U F2 U' F'
10. F' L R D' U2 R' B2 D' F' R2 B2 L' D' F2 U2 B' F L B2 F R2 B' F' U R2
11. U' B' F2 R' D2 L2 B F' D R' D2 U' F2 U F2 D U B' F2 R2 U' L' F' D R
12. L R2 U2 R D2 L2 B L' R' B2 F U2 B' R2 B D2 U2 B F2 D' L2 R' F' U R2

_Optional: If you missed Round 22, do Round 22 and Round 23 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 24, 2011)

Average of 12: 23.35
1. 20.06 F' D' B R D2 U2 F U' F U2 D' R' F L D B' F' D2 L' R B2 R' L2 B2 L'
2. 22.93 L U L' B' D' U2 L' B F D2 U2 R D' F2 R' L F' B' D2 U L2 U2 D B' D2
3. (19.88) U R2 U R' B' R2 B2 R2 D F R' B U2 D F2 B2 U B' U' D' F B2 U2 D2 B2
4. 22.89 R' L' U D' B' F U' L' D B2 L B2 D2 U B2 L2 B R F R' U2 D R' D2 L
5. 25.75 B' U2 R D2 R B' F U2 R' L' F L2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 D2 F' B' D' R' L2 F R'
6. (28.41) F R2 L B' F' L R F' D' U B D F D B2 L' F' R2 D2 F L R' D' B' R2
7. 20.11 U R F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R D' F2 L2 F' D' B D R
8. 21.89 B' L R2 U2 F B' R' B L2 F L2 U' R B' D2 B R' F' B' U L2 U' B2 R' D2
9. 26.62 B U R2 U2 F D2 B U2 B2 L F2 R B' F L2 D2 F' L2 R' F2 R U2 R U' B
10. 23.50 R' B U2 R' B2 L B' U' L B R' B2 R' F B U' B2 R2 L D2 U' B2 F D R'
11. 27.18 F2 R B2 R F' L' D2 U' L2 F B L' B D2 B F' L2 B D' F' D2 U' B' D' U'
12. 22.62 D' U' F' R' F' U2 L U2 B2 L' U' F' D' R U2 F' B' D' F L R D2 U' R D


----------



## CRO (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll join 

42.16, 43.78, 45.53, 41.03, 40.42, 37.96, 44.34, 43.87, 43.15, 41.21, 43.83, 40.15 = 42.39


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 24, 2011)

*Round 23:*

24.32, 21.97, 25.19, 24.85, 29.42, (31.58), 22.02, (20.38), 25.46, 21.85, 24.00, 22.06 = *24.11*

Tied my PB av12.   ???


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2011)

20.49, 20.15, (16.90), 19.96, 18.88, 20.62, 21.03, (24.92), 19.20, 18.78, 21.01, 20.68 = *20.08*

So close


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2011)

Round 23 Results:

1. antoineccantin: 20.08
2. Pandadudex96: 23.35
3. cubeflip: 24.11
4. CRO 42.29


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2011)

Round 24:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, October 16th.*

Scrambles:


F2 D B' L' R' D2 F' R D2 U F D B' D R L' B' F L2 R' F R2 D2 R2 F2
L2 U' F2 L2 R D B2 R' B2 D B2 D B D2 R F B R D L' B' D' U' F' L' 
D U' L' R D' L' F' R2 F L F' R' F L F U B' D2 U F2 U2 L2 R' F R2
R U2 D2 R' B' R2 L B R2 F R B U D' L' R' B2 F L2 U2 B2 D' F R' B
B2 R U L2 R F2 U2 R' L' B F' R' F2 R2 D2 L D R F2 D U' R2 D U2 F2
F' L2 U D B2 U D2 L F R2 B' L U D' R2 L2 U' F2 B D2 U' F2 U F2 U2
U2 F' L2 D' U2 L U2 R D' L R' D L B2 F' R F D2 B L D' F D2 L' F2
R' L B2 F2 D2 L2 R U' L F R' F' D' F' L D R L D U2 L' U2 F' R2 U
F' D' L' D2 F B2 U F D' U B L2 U2 L2 R2 U' D B2 F' D R2 F2 U' R D'
D U2 L2 U2 F' R' U' D F2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 D L2 F U R F' D U' L B' D'
U2 L R' U2 F L F U' F U' B2 R2 B2 R' B' L2 D' F2 L U L2 U' R' B2 U2
R F2 R2 B R' L B2 D L U' R D2 U L' D' U2 L' F2 U' B' U F U2 D2 R

_Optional: If you missed Round 23, do Round 23 and Round 24 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2011)

*Round 24:*

20.91, 17.35, 17.85, 19.78, 20.13, (23.53), _17.80, 18.22, 17.49, 18.88, (11.69)_, 21.04 = *18.95*

Sub 19  PB NL single too!

Italicized is 17.84 avg5.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 10, 2011)

best time: 16.72
worst time: 25.85

current avg5: 22.29 (σ = 2.13)
best avg5: 20.59 (σ = 1.34)

current avg12: 22.83 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: 22.83 (σ = 2.27)

session avg: 22.83 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 22.57

19.58, 24.18, 25.85, 24.91, 25.78, 22.46, 19.95, 16.72, 24.61, 19.37, 23.14, 24.37


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> best time: 16.72
> worst time: 25.85
> 
> current avg5: 22.29 (σ = 2.13)
> ...


 
Nice Ben, you're improving fast!
I predict that at my next Toronto comp, you will beat me.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 10, 2011)

lmao I don't even practice


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you antoineccantin for taking over! Yes, he is running this race now. Thank you!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Thank you antoineccantin for taking over! Yes, he is running this race now. Thank you!


 
How do you normally get the scrambles? I went on qqtimer and entered each one manually.


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> How do you normally get the scrambles? I went on qqtimer and entered each one manually.


 
I go here: http://www.jaapsch.net/scramble_cube.htm?size=3&num=12&len=25&col=yobwrg&subbutton=Scramble!

I copy all the scrambles at once, paste them into TextEdit or Word then take out all the images, then you can copy them all at once into speedsolving.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Oct 13, 2011)

24

23.31, 28.49, 23.33, 29.30, 33.51, 24.08, 24.24, 30.05, 24.59, 34.99, 31.45, 28.72


number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.31
worst time: 34.99

current avg5: 30.07 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 25.87 (σ = 2.42)

current avg12: 27.77 (σ = 3.34)
best avg12: 27.77 (σ = 3.34)


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 15, 2011)

Round 24 Results:

1. antoineccantin: 18.95
2. Pandadudex96: 22.83
3. Daniel Liamitz 27.77

I decided to end this round a day early since I will be busy tomorrow and wont be able to update it.

I am now 2 rounds from graduating


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 15, 2011)

Round 25:
*Approximate closing time-- Friday, October 21st.*

Scrambles:
1. B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' F L2 R B L F2 L' F D2 U B' F' L R' D2 L' F' 
2. B2 L2 U R B2 R2 B' F L2 B F2 D' U' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' F D2 L R2 B2 L 
3. R F L' B' D2 U2 L2 R2 F' R' U' B' F' L' F2 D' U' B' U R' B2 L R' U L 
4. B' U R F2 D' R' F' D' B D L' B F R D2 U R U' R' U2 L' R2 B F2 L' 
5. L2 R' F2 R F U' F D2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 F L2 U B2 R2 D U L2 F2 L' R U2 
6. D' B2 L R F2 L2 R' U2 L R2 F' D2 B L' R2 D R' B2 F' D2 L2 R D F D2 
7. L2 R U L' U L R' U' R' U2 L D2 U2 L2 R2 F' L R2 D2 U' R' B2 D' R' D 
8. F2 L' F2 R B2 R U2 R' B L2 U2 B' D U R2 D U B L2 D' U2 B U2 F2 R2 
9. U L R2 B2 D L2 D2 L B R2 F L' R' U' B R2 F2 L2 D L2 R' B2 R2 B' U' 
10. D U B F L' R2 B D2 B' F' L' R2 D' L2 B L2 F D2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 U F2	
11. U' B F2 R' B L2 D U2 L R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L B F L' R' B' F D2 B2 L2 D'	
12. R' D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B F2 L' B' F' D' F' L2 B' L' D R B2 L2 B L2 D' L F2

_Optional: If you missed Round 24, do Round 24 and Round 25 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 25:

(21.81), 20.39, (17.75), 20.02, 19.43, 20.69, 20.73, 19.07, 21.54, 20.50, 18.48, 19.67 = *20.05*

So close once again


----------



## Mnts (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 25: 28.65, 28.22, 32.84, 27.78, 25.81, 27.80, 23.20, 28.49, 23.38, 28.91, 31.80, 36.09 = *28.37* at last I can do safe sub-30  hope I will be able sub-20 until christmas


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 25:
*Average: 27.40*
01.: 23.06
02.: (22.37)
03.: 30.29
04.: 27.72
05.: 28.26
06.: 26.03
07.: 27.67
08.: 25.61
09.: 29.30
10.: (31.71)
11.: 29.99
12.: 26.09


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2011)

Round 25 Results:

1. antoineccantin: 20.05
2. wlstjd2145: 25.10
2. Ezy Ryder 27.40
3. Mnts 28.37


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2011)

Round 26:

Scrambles:
1. L R D U' F2 D2 L R D' U' B F D' U F2 R B D' U2 L2 R B L R' F
2. D B F D2 R2 D2 U B' D L2 U2 L R B' F L2 R U B' F2 L F' D R' D2 
3. F L' R' D2 U2 F' L' U B' F L' D' L2 U' L' R' D2 B F2 D' U' F' D2 U L	
4. L B2 F R F U' R B2 F' U R' B U2 F2 U' R D L2 D' B F L2 D' U B'	
5. D2 B2 L' B' R2 D' L2 R2 F' D2 U B L R F D B2 F' R2 U2 B2 L R B' R2	
6. F2 L R D B' L' B D L D' F' U L R B2 L2 U2 R F2 L U' L2 D' U F	
7. B R U2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 B2 F2 D U' L' D' U B' F2 L R B2 F2 R' F U2	
8. F' U2 L U' F R2 U L2 R D2 L2 R B2 F2 R U2 R2 B' L' F2 D' B' F2 D' L2	
9. B R D' U' R' D2 B2 D U2 L R' D2 L' R2 D B' F D' U' B U' L2 R F' D2	
10. F R' F' U2 F' D B2 L' B' L2 R' D U B F' D' L' R2 U2 L B R' B F' U'	
11. L B' F D U2 L' R' D B F2 L2 R B F' R F2 L R U' B2 L' R D2 F U'
12. F2 D2 L2 D' U B2 L2 B' D F U' B F2 L' B L2 U' R' B D' F' L B' F D2

_Optional: If you missed Round 25, do Round 25 and Round 26 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2011)

19.28, 20.79, 19.73, (20.83), (16.82), 18.73, 20.52, 20.39, 20.57, 18.77, 19.28, 18.52 = *19.66*

I keep forgetting about this...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I'll join in here, if I may. The scrambles for this round were very easy. I actually got two CMLL skips... (9.29 and 14.02)

*Round 26*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.29
worst time: 23.73

current avg5: 15.91 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 15.91 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 18.24 (σ = 2.57)
best avg12: 18.24 (σ = 2.57)

session avg: 18.24 (σ = 2.57)
session mean: 17.95

*Individual Times:*
20.52, 19.12, 18.56, 19.41, 21.45, 23.73, 9.29 (epic. luck; PB), 14.66, 21.61, 17.09, 15.98, 14.02

Well, that was an amazing average. Hopefully I can get similar results at my upcoming competition...


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Nov 13, 2011)

Round 25
26.53, 24.33, 24.09, 26.44, 23.38, 26.78, (23.02), 26.59, 24.44, 24.06, (DNF(25.65)), 24.40+ = *25.10 average*

Round 26 
21.28, 20.66, 29.34[the cube falls down], 27.71, 20.68, 24.25, 30.97, 24.71, 26.16, 20.61, (18.36), (36.05) =* 24.64 average*


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2011)

Round 26 Results:

1. Phlippieskezer: 18.24
2. antoineccantin: 19.66
3. wlstjd2145: 24.64


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2011)

Round 27:

Scrambles:
1. F2 L2 D L' R2 F2 U R B2 D U' L' R B' D2 F2 L' R' D F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F
2. L' R2 F L R' D' B L2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L' R D' U L R2 U2 L' F2 U'
3. R' F2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' B F R' U B' F2 L2 R' U2 B D' B F' D' U
4. R' U B F D' B' L R' B2 F' D' L' D2 F2 L R' B' F' R B D2 U B2 L B2
5. B2 F' D L2 B2 D2 U' B F' L2 D2 U2 R D U F2 R U R2 D B2 F' R2 D' U'	
6. L' R D B' F2 L' D2 F' R2 U' B2 L2 R' U L R2 B2 F2 D U' B L' R' U2 F2	
7. B D2 L2 B2 D F' L' R' D F' D' L B' R' D' U' L2 R D2 B' F D' U2 L R'	
8. F2 R U L2 R' B' R D' U2 B F D U2 R' F D U2 F2 L R' B R2 F2 D' L
9. F' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F L' R2 D B R' D2 U2 L U' L2 D' R U'	
10. F2 U' B2 F' D L' R' F' D R2 F2 U2 L U2 L F2 D' U' R' B F' D2 L2 R2 F	
11. L D2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 L' R F' U B F2 R U2 F' D2 U' F' L D2 L' B F'
12. L2 D' F2 L' D' U' B' F' D' U L R' B F2 L2 D2 F' D2 U' B2 F' U L2 R2 F

_Optional: If you missed Round 26, do Round 26 and Round 27 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2011)

Round 27:

17.82, 16.80, 20.74, 16.82, 17.88, 18.52, (16.18), 19.04, (24.08), 16.34, 18.83, 20.27 = *18.31*

Not bad.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 1, 2011)

round 27:

(31.82), 23.55, 25.89, 31.80, 22.48, 29.32, (18.36(PLL skipp)), 23.17, 29.42, 26.31, 30.92, 21.87 = 26.47 

Quite good


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 27 Results:

1. antoineccantin: 18.31
2. Mcuber5: 26.47


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 28:

Scrambles:
1. L2 R2 F' R U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F L' F2 L U L' R2 F' D2 U' B2 F D2 U F'
2. U2 L2 R2 U L B' L2 D2 L2 R' D' U' B2 R' U' B' F' D' U' L' D' R F2 D U'
3. F U2 B2 R2 B D R' D2 L2 R' B' F D2 U2 B2 L' R F2 L U2 F2 D U2 L U'
4. B2 F2 L' R D' L2 R B2 R' B2 F L' F' D2 L2 B L' R' D' U2 L' R U F' L2
5. B F2 U L' D2 U L' R2 F' R2 U R2 F2 L' B' D2 U2 L2 R' B F' D R D U'
6. D' L' U R U2 L2 U' R' F' R F2 L' D' B2 F2 R B' R' D' U B F' R U R2
7. L' D' U' L R2 B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 D' U' L2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 R F D2 U B
8. L R' B' L' R2 D' U' R2 D U2 B2 F' U B D' B' R' B' R' U' L R' U' F' D'
9. B2 F' U' R2 F D2 U B' F' L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L D2 L D2 U F2 D U2 L' B' F'
10. R2 D U F L2 F2 D2 U B' D2 B2 D2 B2 F' D' U R2 F U B R B R' B F2 
11. B2 L2 B2 D' U' L' F2 D' L R F' D U2 F' L' R2 F2 L' R' U L' F2 R' B' F2
12. F2 L2 R D' U' B L F D2 L' B F2 R2 D L' F' L D' U L U' B U' L D'

_Optional: If you missed Round 27, do Round 27 and Round 28 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 28:

17.52, 17.86, (22.89), 18.11, (14.96), 18.89, 17.06, 18.17, 19.19, 19.84, 15.65, 18.56 = *18.09*

Good


----------



## chris w (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 28: 
(32.79), 26.88, 28.10, 22.38, 30.12, 24.49, (18.21), 27.15, 23.60, 23.40, 21.68, 25.51 = 25.33 
:/ should have warmed up first...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 28 Results:

1. antoineccantin: 18.09
2. chris w: 25.33


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 29:

Scrambles:
1. R U' L R2 D' U B2 L2 F2 D R2 B F L' F' R2 F L' B' L R2 B2 F D2 B'
2. B2 L2 B2 F' U L' F' U B2 D2 U' L2 B2 L B2 D' B' U2 R' D' R2 D2 U F' R'	
3. B2 F' D' U' L' R F2 D2 U' R' D2 L' U' F2 D U2 B' F2 D' L' D U' R' B2 F2	
4. F2 L' D' U2 B R2 U2 F' L' D2 F L R' F2 L' U L' D2 U R U F' L' D' B
5. D' R F' D2 R' B' L' R B F2 U2 B' F' R' D2 B F D' U2 B F U' F2 R' U'
6. D2 B' F' L2 R2 D R B F2 R' B' F2 L' U' B F2 L B2 F U L' R D2 B' R'
7. D U2 L B' D' F' D2 U L' B F' L' R2 U' L' R B2 F D2 F' R2 U' B2 F' U
8. R2 U2 F' D2 B2 F L' U2 R D' U' L2 R U B' U' B2 F2 L2 R' F' L2 B F R2	
9. D2 U2 F D' R D B2 D2 U2 L U' F' D B F2 U2 R' B F' U' L2 D U B2 R2	
10. L2 D2 U' B D' U2 B F U' B' U' F D' U2 F' D2 L' B' F2 U F2 D2 F2 L R	
11. D2 F2 L R' U' F2 D2 L R' U F2 R' D' U' F' L2 R2 U' L' R D' B F2 R2 U	
12. D U F L' R D L' R2 D2 B' F2 D' B' L R' F' L2 B2 F2 U R' U' F' L' U

_Optional: If you missed Round 28, do Round 28 and Round 29 and put them into one post. Make sure to label which average is for which round._


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 29:
18.64, 16.14, 20.06, (22.36+), 16.34, 16.95, 19.84, 17.85, (15.66), 18.35, 18.05, 16.19 = 17.84

_Okay._

1000th post


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry for not having done this for a year, but I've been sub-20 by far for a while, so I've had no motivation whatsoever to do this. If anyone wants to takeover, they're welcome.


----------

